# Pakistan to test fire a medium range missile?



## Karl

ALERT ALERT Possible Shaheen-III/SLV Test Imminent.

Pakistan has obtained a series of airspace 'closures' on a trajectory in the Indian Ocean that correspond to a very long range missile/SLV test. More info as it emerges. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/530511021107331072

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Bilal.

@The Deterrent


----------



## HariPrasad

Best Luck!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Karl

Closures come into effect November 7 - November 8th


----------



## SrNair

@The Deterrent


----------



## temp1994

Karl said:


> ALERT ALERT Possible Shaheen-III/SLV Test Imminent.
> 
> Pakistan has obtained a series of airspace 'closures' on a trajectory in the Indian Ocean that correspond to a very long range missile/SLV test. More info as it emerges.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/530511021107331072




You do not require that much airspace closure for SLV.


----------



## 45'22'

Luks fake to me....


----------



## Karl

Pakistan has notified that the exclusion zones are for 'Space debris'.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/530528903639875584

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## genmirajborgza786

@The Deterrent 

info please


----------



## faisal6309

What is the source of this news.


----------



## Karl

Nav Warning

http://paknavy.gov.pk/securite/20141031SEC 298.txt

SECURITE

310909 UTC OCT 2014


NAVAREA NINE (.) 298 (.) ARABIAN SEA (.) PAKISTAN (.)
CHARTS BA 4071 AND 4705 (.)

2. MISSILE FIRING WILL BE CARRIED OUT BETWEEN 0400 TO
0700 UTC ON 07 AND 08 NOV 14 IN AREA BOUNDED BY FOLLOWING
COORDINATES:

A. (1) 23-29.57N 065-18.45E
(2) 23-22.02N 065-33.60E
(3) 22-34.59N 065-04.46E
(4) 22-42.68N 064-49.01E

B. (1) 06-24.69N 055-40.54E
(2) 06-13.80N 055-59.49E
(3) 05-27.12N 055-32.11E
(4) 05-37.90N 055-13.29E

ALTITUDE 692000 METRES

3. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR AND NOT TO
ENTER ASSIGNED DANGER AREA ON ABVOE SPECIFIED DATES AND TIME (.)

4. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 080900 UTC NOV 14.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Kinetic

Any news about hat?


----------



## Guynextdoor2

No reason to keep an SLV firing secret.


----------



## Arsalan

There is no REPORT that says it is Pakistan that have asked for these CLOSURES. Also the STRANGE RECTANGLES and BIGGER CIRCLES also appear off the coast of India so don't know what actually is happening, IF, something is happening at all!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

probably another brainfart 
though i would love to see that its real


----------



## flameboard

this feels like the moment us forces were in Abottabad, and people were reporting it as it happened


----------



## Karl

Arsalan said:


> There is no REPORT that says it is Pakistan that have asked for these CLOSURES. Also the STRANGE RECTANGLES and BIGGER CIRCLES also appear off the coast of India so don't know what actually is happening, IF, something is happening at all!



The Pakistan Navy HAS ISSUED EXCLUSION ZONES in the Indian Ocean for Nov 7 - Nov 8th. They may fire a missile. They may abort/decide not to due to weather/technical/logistical/political decisions. Nav Warning

I report what I find.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango

The message does seem authentic.

Let's wait and see though!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

Karl said:


> ALERT ALERT Possible Shaheen-III/SLV Test Imminent.
> 
> Pakistan has obtained a series of airspace 'closures' on a trajectory in the Indian Ocean that correspond to a very long range missile/SLV test. More info as it emerges.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/530511021107331072


What the hell is SLV secondly what will be the range of the Missile ?


----------



## Roybot

Zarvan said:


> What the hell is SLV secondly what will be the range of the Missile ?



Satellite launch vehicle/SLV.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Looks like Test is needed to keep Modi in check

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaku1

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Looks like Test is needed to keep Modi in check



SLV test to keep Modi in check? Bhaang kha ke baithe ho kya?

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Derolo

It could be missile test of any country what makes OP so sure its Pakistan?


----------



## sree45

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Looks like Test is needed to keep Modi in check



   

Modi? Missile test?


----------



## RAMPAGE

What the hell is going on?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Derolo said:


> It could be missile test of any country what makes OP so sure its Pakistan?



yes nepal has reqested a Missile test - no this is test specially crafted for Mr Modi for promoting cross border espionage

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Derolo

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> yes nepal has reqested a Missile test - no this is test specially crafted for Mr Modi for promoting cross border espionage



Are u all right? please visit your nearest trauma centre asap

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

The test has to be conducted  Mission control launch the missile

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sree45

According to the given image, the range of the missile would be 2000-2500 kms. So, at most it will be a random test of Shaheen-II


P.S: Can anyone tell me how many times Shaheen-II was tested?


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

Pakistan will nuke Madagascar in protest of the movie series?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

RAMPAGE said:


> What the hell is going on?


Pakistan may soon test Shaheen III Missile according to the reports


----------



## WAJsal

Zarvan said:


> Pakistan may soon test Shaheen III Missile according to the reports


cool


----------



## Kinetic

*Can anyone spot the location on Google map? 

I think its sub version of Babur. *





AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Looks like Test is needed to keep Modi in check



So Modi will be checked by a SLV or longer range missile? Are they new to Modi?

Don't use your little brain too much, it may burst.


----------



## Afridistan

http://paknavy.gov.pk/securite/20141031SEC 298.txt

Appears to be authentic. Lets see.. 

_The warning goes like this.._

SECURITE

310909 UTC OCT 2014


NAVAREA NINE (.) 298 (.) ARABIAN SEA (.) PAKISTAN (.)
CHARTS BA 4071 AND 4705 (.)

2. MISSILE FIRING WILL BE CARRIED OUT BETWEEN 0400 TO
0700 UTC ON 07 AND 08 NOV 14 IN AREA BOUNDED BY FOLLOWING
COORDINATES:

A. (1) 23-29.57N 065-18.45E
(2) 23-22.02N 065-33.60E
(3) 22-34.59N 065-04.46E
(4) 22-42.68N 064-49.01E

B. (1) 06-24.69N 055-40.54E
(2) 06-13.80N 055-59.49E
(3) 05-27.12N 055-32.11E
(4) 05-37.90N 055-13.29E

ALTITUDE 692000 METRES

3. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR AND NOT TO
ENTER ASSIGNED DANGER AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED DATES AND TIME (.)

4. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 080900 UTC NOV 14.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Long Range Nasr test

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Karl

Looks like Test may be postponed? New NOTAMS issued.

http://paknavy.gov.pk/securite/20141105SEC 302.txt

SECURITE

050800 UTC NOV 2014


NAVAREA NINE (.) 302 (.) ARABIAN SEA (.) PAKISTAN (.) CHARTS BA
4071 AND 4705 (.)

2. MISSILE FIRING WILL BE CARRIED OUT BETWEEN 0400 TO 0700 UTC
ON 12 AND 13 NOV 14 IN AREA BOUNDED BY FOLLOWING COORDINATES:

A. (1) 25-11.89N 066-21.70E
(2) 25-02.95N 066-36.57E
(3) 24-17.67N 066-04.20E
(4) 24-26.40N 065-49.20E


B. (1) 15-53.18N 060-06.12E
(2) 15-41.43N 060-25.07E
(3) 14-55.94N 059-54.68E
(4) 15-07.47N 059-35.73E


ALTITUDE 436000 METRES

3. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR AND NOT TO ENTER ASSIGNED
DANGER AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED DATES AND TIME (.)

4. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 130900 UTC NOV 14.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Afridistan

Karl said:


> Looks like Test may be postponed? New NOTAMS issued.
> 
> http://paknavy.gov.pk/securite/20141105SEC 302.txt
> 
> SECURITE
> 
> 050800 UTC NOV 2014
> 
> 
> NAVAREA NINE (.) 302 (.) ARABIAN SEA (.) PAKISTAN (.) CHARTS BA
> 4071 AND 4705 (.)
> 
> 2. MISSILE FIRING WILL BE CARRIED OUT BETWEEN 0400 TO 0700 UTC
> ON 12 AND 13 NOV 14 IN AREA BOUNDED BY FOLLOWING COORDINATES:
> 
> A. (1) 25-11.89N 066-21.70E
> (2) 25-02.95N 066-36.57E
> (3) 24-17.67N 066-04.20E
> (4) 24-26.40N 065-49.20E
> 
> 
> B. (1) 15-53.18N 060-06.12E
> (2) 15-41.43N 060-25.07E
> (3) 14-55.94N 059-54.68E
> (4) 15-07.47N 059-35.73E
> 
> 
> ALTITUDE 436000 METRES
> 
> 3. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR AND NOT TO ENTER ASSIGNED
> DANGER AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED DATES AND TIME (.)
> 
> 4. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 130900 UTC NOV 14.


Maybe two separate tests?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

Kinetic said:


> *Can anyone spot the location on Google map?
> 
> I think its sub version of Babur. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Modi will be checked by a SLV or longer range missile? Are they new to Modi?
> 
> Don't use your little brain too much, it may burst.


What he means is to keep India in check. But a dumb comment anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Imran Khan

man test kerna hai takro aysy humy tarsaao mat ok

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kinetic

A.Rafay said:


> Long Range Nasr test



May be!!!



Imran Khan said:


> man test kerna hai takro aysy humy tarsaao mat ok



 Maja le raha huu app ka...


----------



## Imran Khan

Kinetic said:


> May be!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Maja le raha huu app ka...


or KLPD bhi ho gya BTW


----------



## Kinetic

Imran Khan said:


> or KLPD bhi ho gya BTW



Nehi yaar kuch to test karenge! Expecting something new.


----------



## Kompromat

Maybe Babur N?


----------



## Imran Khan

Kinetic said:


> Nehi yaar kuch to test karenge! Expecting something new.


yes BC nasr mini ka test ho ga 22km range ka nuke

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

Imran Khan said:


> yes BC nasr mini ka test ho ga 22km range ka nuke




Than PA might be trolling you!!!


----------



## Zarvan

Horus said:


> Maybe Babur N?


Most probably two tests I hope its Long range Missile


----------



## RAMPAGE

*Confirmed comfirmed by my source !!!!!
*
*Test of 2 stage long range missile (Shaheen 3) !!!*

@Horus @DESERT FIGHTER @S.U.R.B. @Zarvan @Secur

I expect + ratings after the test.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Kompromat

It states an altitude of 69km, whatever that means?


----------



## RAMPAGE

Horus said:


> It states an altitude of 69km, whatever that means?


Meri source namaz parhnay gai hai. 

ajai tou poochta hun.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Kompromat

Lets see. If its really Shaheen-III or the SLV, boy that would be the end of this year like a boss!

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## RAMPAGE

Horus said:


> Lets see. If its really Shaheen-III or the SLV, boy that would be the end of this year like a boss!




Mithai kon khila rha hai?


----------



## slapshot

RAMPAGE said:


> Mithai kon khila rha hai?


lagta hay source aa gai nimaz phar k wapus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

RAMPAGE said:


> Mithai kon khila rha hai?



Chal Ja ky Dua kar ty Namaaz parh!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## RAMPAGE

slapshot said:


> lagta hay source aa gai nimaz phar k wapus


abhi nahi aai.


----------



## Rain

in any case the news will come out tomorrow morning, till then ......... Meri chai thundi hogai is news ke chaker mein.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RAMPAGE

Horus said:


> Chal Ja ky Dua kar ty Namaaz parh!


Jaa rha hun jaa rha hun.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## slapshot

RAMPAGE said:


> Jaa rha hun jaa rha hun.


Itna dance! masjid mehbooba k mohalay min tu nehin kia

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

RAMPAGE said:


> *Confirmed comfirmed by my source !!!!!
> *
> *Test of 2 stage long range missile (Shaheen 3) !!!*
> 
> @Horus @DESERT FIGHTER @S.U.R.B. @Zarvan @Secur
> 
> I expect + ratings after the test.



SLV ?


----------



## Zarvan

Horus said:


> Lets see. If its really Shaheen-III or the SLV, boy that would be the end of this year like a boss!


I think before Raheel goes to USA this Missile is a clear cut message


----------



## Zarvan

Lets have some private dance party

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rain

Namaz kitni Lambi hey?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

WAJsal said:


> cool



man you got a nice avatar... NO HOMO!



Zarvan said:


> Lets have some private dance party



would love to you see shake your beard .. lol.. on harlem shake.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Kinetic

Horus said:


> It states an altitude of 69km, whatever that means?




Its 692 km. Check again. 


*ALTITUDE 692000 METRES*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skynet

Zarvan said:


> I think before Raheel goes to USA this Missile is a clear cut message


You want to threaten USA with that


----------



## Kompromat

Kinetic said:


> Its 692 km. Check again.
> 
> 
> *ALTITUDE 692000 METRES*




Whatever it means?

@Oscar

GeorgeWilliamHerbert @GeorgeWHerbert 10h @russiannavyblog @ArmsControlWonk Objects (stages) under control with known
traj. at burnout often rect. Circles are
uncontrolled debris

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secur

RAMPAGE said:


> *Confirmed comfirmed by my source !!!!!
> *
> *Test of 2 stage long range missile (Shaheen 3) !!!*
> 
> @Horus @DESERT FIGHTER @S.U.R.B. @Zarvan @Secur
> 
> I expect + ratings after the test.



Sure, when it happens


----------



## Kompromat

russian navy blog @russiannavyblog 13h @yesinmybackyard @fredzannarbor
@ArmsControlWonk it's weird - Rectangle, circle, rectangle, large circle - launch, drop,
drop, re-entry?


----------



## RAMPAGE

Secur said:


> Sure, when it happens


koi aur dai na dai aap nai tou ab lazmi deni hai yaad sai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Secur said:


> Sure, when it happens



russian navy blog @russiannavyblog 13h @fredzannarbor 

@ArmsControlWonk Series of area closures in the Indian O for a missile launch I didn't think the Pakistanis were capable of.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal.

Horus said:


> Whatever it means?
> 
> @Oscar
> 
> GeorgeWilliamHerbert @GeorgeWHerbert 10h @russiannavyblog @ArmsControlWonk Objects (stages) under control with known
> traj. at burnout often rect. Circles are
> uncontrolled debris



Did not want to speculate on it but it corresponds to the apogee of an IRBM of 4500-5000 km range class. But till now no test?!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farhan_9909

RAMPAGE said:


> *Confirmed comfirmed by my source !!!!!
> *
> *Test of 2 stage long range missile (Shaheen 3) !!!*
> 
> @Horus @DESERT FIGHTER @S.U.R.B. @Zarvan @Secur
> 
> I expect + ratings after the test.



Yaar agar ye baat sach ho gye to tujhe Positive rating dunga

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Bilal. said:


> Did not want to speculate on it but it corresponds to the apogee of an IRBM of 4500-5000 km range class. But till now no test?!



Fingers crossed brother. Ancesstors will be proud.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## WAJsal

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> man you got a nice avatar... NO HOMO!


thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira

Zarvan said:


> I think before Raheel goes to USA this Missile is a clear cut message



Brother i love your posts


----------



## Spy Master

Can anyone enlighten me plz..what is meant by "area of closures" ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Can anyone tell me what the heck is everyone talking about ? 

What missile launch ? There is nothing in the news so far as I can tell !


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

Kinetic said:


> Its 692 km. Check again.
> 
> 
> *ALTITUDE 692000 METRES*



If this altitude is correct then it is a satellite launch. 
@ SUPARCO any news.


----------



## DirtyCop

Pakistani nuclear strategists had been pushing for ICBM's for quite a while. These aspirations got further consolidated after OBL raid fiasco and American cowardly attack on Salala check post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Afridistan

Any official news about the test yet? Something should have surfaced by now.


----------



## farhan_9909

Considering that most of the ballistic missiles of Pakistan are launched from Jhelum(tilla range).

Most likely the range of the missile is 3300-3500km

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal.

Afridistan said:


> Any official news about the test yet? Something should have surfaced by now.



It's already night time. I doubt anything is going to happen. If a test is really due then it will happen tomorrow morning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secur

Horus said:


> russian navy blog @russiannavyblog 13h @fredzannarbor
> 
> @ArmsControlWonk Series of area closures in the Indian O for a missile launch I didn't think the Pakistanis were capable of.


If the alititude is correct, the region of atmosphere corresponsing to 692km would be thermosphere, interesting indeed. Add to that, the co-ordinates going as far to 3500-4000 kms, Eid may have come early for Pakistanis. It might be an SLV.


Spy Master said:


> Can anyone enlighten me plz..what is meant by "area of closures" ??



No ship or aircraft should enter the designated zone, made known by "co-ordinates" during the time of closure. Its a warning issued before testing any object that may pose a risk to the traffic in the International waters.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Kompromat

Impact zone seems to be ~5000km @ an altitude of 692km.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rockstar08

Wow that sounds more exciting news 
if its Naval Version of Babur or Shaheen III ... both would be awesome ... 
so PDF where is the party , i will bring some Cham cham

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

It's Khaiber-4.


----------



## Pak_Track

rockstar08 said:


> Wow that sounds more exciting news
> if its Naval Version of Babur or Shaheen III ... both would be awesome ...
> so PDF where is the party , i will bring some Cham cham


Tikkay lagaon? Or botal kon laye ga?


----------



## RAMPAGE

Hazzy997 said:


> It's Khaiber-4.




Oye ziaada shore na karo ye na ho saale cancel hi kr dain.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rockstar08

Hazzy997 said:


> It's Khaiber-4.



what is that ?? ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## slapshot

Spy Master said:


> Can anyone enlighten me plz..what is meant by "area of closures" ??


It means stay away from designated area in given timings otherwise "*Agar app kay sir par koi engine aa gira tu zima dar app khud on gay, manjanib Hakumat-e-Pakistan*"

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## rockstar08

Pak_Track said:


> Tikkay lagaon? Or botal kon laye ga?



yeh bhi main bataao ?? 
yaar sab choro yeh batao , sajji kon la raha hai ??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OrionHunter

It says: *ALTITUDE 692000 METRES*

Wow! It means a missile with a parabola touching almost 700km high in space!! Which missile has Pakistan got to achieve this? It's even higher than the Hubble telescope orbiting the Earth which is about 500km and almost touching the trajectory of the US nuke tipped intercontinental Minuteman ballistic missile and the height of the Agni V which is 800km. Even Pakistan's Shaheen reaches an altitude of less than 400km.

So, this I must see! It's a giant leap of technology by Pakistan, if true!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rockstar08

RAMPAGE said:


> Oye ziaada shore na karo ye na ho saale cancel hi kr dain.



how dare you to call our Strategic command and Scientist " Salaay "

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

farhan_9909 said:


> Considering that most of the ballistic missiles of Pakistan are launched from Jhelum(tilla range).
> 
> Most likely the range of the missile is 3300-3500km



what if it is launched from somyani?


----------



## SQ8

Horus said:


> Whatever it means?
> 
> @Oscar
> 
> GeorgeWilliamHerbert @GeorgeWHerbert 10h @russiannavyblog @ArmsControlWonk Objects (stages) under control with known
> traj. at burnout often rect. Circles are
> uncontrolled debris



All's quiet except for certain movements.. Might be nothing more than some pre planned tests of the C-802 and CM-400

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Falcon29

rockstar08 said:


> what is that ?? ?



It will be first Palestinian ICBM series. The Khaiber seires, Inshallah.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SQ8

OrionHunter said:


> It says: *ALTITUDE 692000 METRES*
> 
> Wow! It means a missile with a parabola touching almost 700km high in space!! Which missile has Pakistan got to achieve this? It's even higher than the Hubble telescope orbiting the Earth which is about 500km and almost touching the trajectory of the US nuke tipped intercontinental Minuteman ballistic missile and the height of the Agni V which is 800km. Even Pakistan's Shaheen reaches an altitude of less than 400km.
> 
> So, this I must see! It's a giant leap of technology by Pakistan, if true!



I'd take all of this with a pinch of salt.. and some saline water to gulp that salt down.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## RAMPAGE

rockstar08 said:


> how dare you to call our Strategic command and Scientist " Salaay "


Nice signature.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## slapshot

Hazzy997 said:


> It will be first Palestinian ICBM series. The Khaiber seires, Inshallah.


I google searched the word and it showed images of Suzuki Khayber  I thought you were cracking joke!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

Armstrong said:


> Can anyone tell me what the heck is everyone talking about ?
> 
> What missile launch ? There is nothing in the news so far as I can tell !



Go to sleep butsy..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstar08

RAMPAGE said:


> Nice signature.



thank you


----------



## Sugarcane

Pakistan's current economic, diplomatic and local political situation doesn't suggest that Pakistan will go for anything new - If the test happen at-all most probably will be of already tested missiles.


----------



## farhan_9909

Mujhe to darr lagg raha hai k aisa na ho kuch bhi na ho jay

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RAMPAGE

farhan_9909 said:


> Mujhe to darr lagg raha hai k aisa na ho kuch bhi na ho jay


Tasali rakain Janab. 

Just ignore the pessimists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

LoveIcon said:


> Pakistan's current economic, diplomatic and local political situation doesn't suggest that Pakistan will go for anything new - If the test happen at-all most probably will be of already tested missiles.



There isnt a requirement for anything new.


----------



## slapshot

Oscar said:


> There isnt a requirement for anything new.


 bachon ko kush bee na honay dena!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

RAMPAGE said:


> Tasali rakain Janab.
> 
> Just ignore the pessimists.



what happened to your source ?? i hope Namaz pardh ke a gae ho ge


----------



## Afridistan

Yar abhi test hony to do tm log pehly se hi itny excited hogye ho, agr fake news nikli? 
@rockstar08 @Pak_Track botal mere hissay me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

rockstar08 said:


> what happened to your source ?? i hope Namaz pardh ke a gae ho ge


Yar ab mai nahi tang kr rha dar lagta hai. 

Kal test hai long range missile ka confirm.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## rockstar08

RAMPAGE said:


> Yar ab mai nahi tang kr rha dar lagta hai.
> 
> Kal test hai long range missile ka confirm.



Chalo khair ager Naval Babur ya Shaheen 3 hua , tu party pakki ...


----------



## RAMPAGE

rockstar08 said:


> Chalo khair ager *Naval Babur* ya Shaheen 3 hua , tu party pakki ...


not a chance.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

RAMPAGE said:


> Yar ab mai nahi tang kr rha dar lagta hai.
> 
> Kal test hai long range missile ka confirm.



na huwa tou you will be mocked by alot of ppl..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

it will be another great brainfart on pdf when nothing new will be tested

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstar08

RAMPAGE said:


> not a chance.



 Q bhai ?? arnt we working on that from years now ?!


----------



## Bratva

Shaheen 1 1999 0

Shaheen 2 2004 5

Shaheen 3 2014 10

Paanch ka table Follow kar rahay hai Pakistani Scientists

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## friendly_troll96

na hua ya aven badkoom sa hua tuo mn ne PDF chhorr deni hy... ICBM se kam kuchh ni chahiyye


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Bratva said:


> Shaheen 1 1999 0
> 
> Shaheen 2 2004 5
> 
> Shaheen 3 2014 10
> 
> Paanch ka table Follow kar rahay hai Pakistani Scientists


wait bhai peheley test to honey de it will probably another shaheen1a


----------



## Bratva

Guynextdoor2 said:


> No reason to keep an SLV firing secret.



It's Pakistan we are talking about.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Deterrent

It was Shaheen-III (2500-3000km range, 692km apogee), however, according to the new NOTAM, the test looks like to have been postponed. Evidently a Shaheen-II is also scheduled for a flight on 12-13 Nov.

No, it is not the SLV, so anyone having dreams of that should go back to sleep.

This November is going to be a busy one. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

The Deterrent said:


> It is Shaheen-III (2500-3000km range, 692km apogee), however, according to the new NOTAM, the test looks like to have been postponed at the last moment. Evidently a Shaheen-II is being tested on 12-13 Nov.
> 
> No, it is not the SLV, so anyone having dreams of that should go back to sleep.
> 
> This November is going to be a busy one. Enjoy.


shaheen three with just 3000 km cant they increase the range of shaheen 2 like they did with shaheen 1A rather than bringing a new system


----------



## Bratva

The Deterrent said:


> It is Shaheen-III (2500-3000km range, 692km apogee), however, according to the new NOTAM, the test looks like to have been postponed at the last moment. Evidently a Shaheen-II is being tested on 12-13 Nov.
> 
> No, it is not the SLV, so anyone having dreams of that should go back to sleep.
> 
> This November is going to be a busy one. Enjoy.



Weren't you busy in missile test preparation or something ? 

Any chance we going to see MIRV or MARV on Shaheen III?


----------



## Bilal.

The Deterrent said:


> It is Shaheen-III (2500-3000km range, 692km apogee), however, according to the new NOTAM, the test looks like to have been postponed at the last moment. Evidently a Shaheen-II is being tested on 12-13 Nov.
> 
> No, it is not the SLV, so anyone having dreams of that should go back to sleep.
> 
> This November is going to be a busy one. Enjoy.



680 km apogee corresponds to ~5000 km IRBM.


----------



## The Deterrent

Dr. Stranglove said:


> shaheen three with just 3000 km cant they simply increase the range of shaheen 2 like they did with shaheen 1A


3000km is enough for Pakistan. Anything greater will require major design changes i.e. something we cannot afford at the moment.



Bratva said:


> Weren't you busy in missile test preparation or something ?
> 
> Any chance we going to see MIRV or MARV on Shaheen III?


Yeah just got back  

Nope.



Bilal. said:


> 680 km apogee corresponds to ~5000 km IRBM.


Not necessarily, correspondence can vary a lot in different systems.
Besides the range estimate is taken from the probable launch and impact coordinates.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

The Deterrent said:


> 3000km is enough for Pakistan. Anything greater will require major design changes i.e. something we cannot afford at the moment.
> 
> 
> Yeah just got back
> 
> Nope.


no i know that with shaheen 2 we cover nearly entire india but a new system to add just 1000 km increase ? looks like bad planning


----------



## Jf Thunder

Zarvan said:


> Lets have some private dance party


@Zarvan this was not expected of you, wow Haraam

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RAMPAGE

@The Deterrent

Kia chakkar hai bhai?


----------



## rockstar08

The Deterrent said:


> 3000km is enough for Pakistan. Anything greater will require major design changes i.e. something we cannot afford at the moment.
> 
> 
> Yeah just got back
> 
> Nope.
> 
> 
> Not necessarily, correspondence can vary a lot.
> Besides the range estimate is taken from the probable launch and impact coordinates.



well might say that PA dont want to disclose the real range . or else Shaheen 3 has no real reason to be tested .. if i am not wrong Shaheen 1A range is 3000+ right ?


----------



## Imran Khan

missile test postponed because f high fuel prices

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## The Deterrent

Dr. Stranglove said:


> no i know that with shaheen 2 we cover nearly entire india but a new system to add just 1000 km increase ? looks like bad planning


Looks like efficient resource management. 


RAMPAGE said:


> @The Deterrent
> Kia chakkar hai bhai?


_
Chakkar saamnay hai, _due to some reason the test appears to have been canceled/postponed.



rockstar08 said:


> well might say that PA dont want to disclose the real range . or else Shaheen 3 has no real reason to be tested .. if i am not wrong Shaheen 1A range is 3000+ right ?


Nope.
Shaheen-IA has 900km range.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

The Deterrent said:


> _
> Chakkar saamnay hai, _due to some reason the test appears to have been canceled/postponed.


Na kr yaar? btw it's shaheen 3 na? aur 3000km range apka andaza hai ya confirm?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

The Deterrent said:


> Looks like efficient resource management.
> 
> _
> Chakkar saamnay hai, _due to some reason the test appears to have been canceled/postponed.
> 
> 
> Nope.
> Shaheen-IA has 900km range.



so in short there is nothing to get excited ??


----------



## kaykay

Bilal. said:


> 680 km apogee corresponds to ~5000 km IRBM.


Not necessarily. Agni4 has an apogee of a max 900 km still it is a 4000 km range missile while Agni5, our ICBM has an apogee of 800 km(which is less than agni4s apogee) still it can go beyond 5500 km.


----------



## Bratva

rockstar08 said:


> well might say that PA dont want to disclose the real range . or else Shaheen 3 has no real reason to be tested .. if i am not wrong Shaheen 1A range is* 3000+ *right ?



1000 And definitely the technologies that goes in to SHaheen 1 A should have gone into Shaheen III. What Deterrent meant to say, Shaheen III have a improved Engine motor, Better fuel, better guidance, Better ABM avoidance techniques (All tested and borrowed from Shaheen 1 A). Internal Tweaks mostly and to go beyond 3000 stage we would require to add another stage to missile, a cumbersome time and money consuming method.

Though I agree with @Dr. Stranglove It should be called Shaheen 2 A instead of Shahenn III

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## The Deterrent

RAMPAGE said:


> Na kr yaar? btw it's shaheen 3 na? aur 3000km range apka andaza hai ya confirm?


Yes it is.
_Coordinates dekh lo bhai NOTAM main._


rockstar08 said:


> so in short there is nothing to get excited ??


Yes. I have always maintained that Shaheen-III will be an upgrade over Shaheen-II, not an entirely new system. More like what Agni-IV is to Agni-II (just not that much increase in range).


Bratva said:


> 1000 And definitely the technologies that goes in to SHaheen 1 A should have gone into Shaheen III. What Deterrent meant to say, Shaheen III have a improved Engine motor, Better fuel, better guidance, Better ABM avoidance techniques (All tested and borrowed from Shaheen 1 A). Internal Tweaks mostly and to go beyond 3000 stage we would require to add another stage to missile, a cumbersome time and money consuming method.


Precisely.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Id be happy when we test SLVs or Babur SLCM...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

Bratva said:


> 1000 And definitely the technologies that goes in to SHaheen 1 A should have gone into Shaheen III. What Deterrent meant to say, Shaheen III have a improved Engine motor, Better fuel, better guidance, Better ABM avoidance techniques (All tested and borrowed from Shaheen 1 A). Internal Tweaks mostly and to go beyond 3000 stage we would require to add another stage to missile, a cumbersome time and money consuming method.
> 
> Though I agree with @Dr. Stranglove It should be called Shaheen 2 A instead of Shahenn III



well i believe you are right ... do we have 2 stage ballistic missile ??



The Deterrent said:


> Yes it is.
> _Coordinates dekh lo bhai NOTAM main._
> 
> Yes. I have always maintained that Shaheen-III will be an upgrade over Shaheen-II, not an entirely new system. More like what Agni-IV is to Agni-II (just not that much increase in range).
> 
> Precisely.



ok i got your point though ...
any way lets wait and see what the test concludes ... 

still waiting for Naval Babur


----------



## Kompromat

I'll be raising my Jug to the NESCOM walas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

Karl said:


> Nav Warning
> 
> http://paknavy.gov.pk/securite/20141031SEC 298.txt
> 
> SECURITE
> 
> 310909 UTC OCT 2014
> 
> 
> NAVAREA NINE (.) 298 (.) ARABIAN SEA (.) PAKISTAN (.)
> CHARTS BA 4071 AND 4705 (.)
> 
> 2. MISSILE FIRING WILL BE CARRIED OUT BETWEEN 0400 TO
> 0700 UTC ON 07 AND 08 NOV 14 IN AREA BOUNDED BY FOLLOWING
> COORDINATES:
> 
> A. (1) 23-29.57N 065-18.45E
> (2) 23-22.02N 065-33.60E
> (3) 22-34.59N 065-04.46E
> (4) 22-42.68N 064-49.01E
> 
> B. (1) 06-24.69N 055-40.54E
> (2) 06-13.80N 055-59.49E
> (3) 05-27.12N 055-32.11E
> (4) 05-37.90N 055-13.29E
> 
> ALTITUDE 692000 METRES
> 
> 3. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR AND NOT TO
> ENTER ASSIGNED DANGER AREA ON ABVOE SPECIFIED DATES AND TIME (.)
> 
> 4. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 080900 UTC NOV 14.





> SECURITE
> 
> 040610 UTC NOV 2014
> 
> 
> NAVAREA NINE (.) 301 (.) ARABIAN SEA (.) CHARTS BA 4071 AND 4705 (.)
> 
> 2. MISSILE FIRING WILL BE CARRIED OUT BY GERMAN NAVY FRIGATE FGS SCHLESWIG
> HOLSTEIN (CALL SIGN 'DRAI') BETWEEN 0300 TO 0900 UTC ON 07 AND 08 NOV 14 IN
> AREA BOUNDED BY AN ARC OF RADIUS 60 NM CENTRED AT POSITION 15-00N 061-00E.
> 
> 3. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR OF ASSIGNED DANGER AREA ON ABOVE
> SPECIFIED SCHEDULE (.)
> 
> 4. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 081000 UTC NOV 14.





> SECURITE
> 
> 050800 UTC NOV 2014
> 
> 
> NAVAREA NINE (.) 302 (.) ARABIAN SEA (.) PAKISTAN (.) CHARTS BA
> 4071 AND 4705 (.)
> 
> 2. MISSILE FIRING WILL BE CARRIED OUT BETWEEN 0400 TO 0700 UTC
> ON 12 AND 13 NOV 14 IN AREA BOUNDED BY FOLLOWING COORDINATES:
> 
> A. (1) 25-11.89N 066-21.70E
> (2) 25-02.95N 066-36.57E
> (3) 24-17.67N 066-04.20E
> (4) 24-26.40N 065-49.20E
> 
> 
> B. (1) 15-53.18N 060-06.12E
> (2) 15-41.43N 060-25.07E
> (3) 14-55.94N 059-54.68E
> (4) 15-07.47N 059-35.73E
> 
> 
> ALTITUDE 436000 METRES
> 
> 3. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR AND NOT TO ENTER ASSIGNED
> DANGER AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED DATES AND TIME (.)
> 
> 4. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 130900 UTC NOV 14.



I think everyone is jumping the gun.Maybe they have some exercises scheduled?


----------



## Bilal.

kaykay said:


> Not necessarily. Agni4 has an apogee of a max 900 km still it is a 4000 km range missile while Agni5, our ICBM has an apogee of 800 km(which is less than agni4s apogee) still it can go beyond 5500 km.



If I am not mistaking Agni 5 was fired at depressed trajectory with 600km apogee.


----------



## Nova2

looks like test would be conducted tomorrow as the launch had been called of today for some reason unknown.


----------



## Donatello

Kya hai yeh bakwas?

NOTAM is as if they found MH370


----------



## Mutakalim

rockstar08 said:


> well i believe you are right ... do we have 2 stage ballistic missile ??


yeah we have.... shaheen 2 is two stage


----------



## rockstar08

Party over , no Cham cham .... no Sajji and drinks ...


----------



## dexter

Bhaion dont get excited too much!
Pata chala end mein bezati hogae 50 km ka Nasr missile test hogaya.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Thorough Pro

LOL. What's the difference between Pakistan fanboys and Sheikh Chilli, NONE. Have you guys not heard "the one who laughs last, laughs long"? how can you get so much bloated and start celebrating without even knowing what the airspace closure is about? Did you not learn anything from recent indian, Russian, and American space vehicle launch mishaps?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

@RAMPAGE if nothing happens I would be really pissed off and I hope its range is at least 4000 KM not just 3000 KM


----------



## Bratva

Perhaps weather was not right to test missile today.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## CyberForce786

Altitude of 692km....

It may be Shaheen-III (IRBM) 4500km
OR
It may be Taimur (ICBM) 7000km

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

At the end of the day it was found that the top honchos of the organizations had dinner scheduled today and hence decided not to anger their respective Begums and quietly cancelled it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Thorough Pro

Are you serious? That would be height if unprofessionalism and incompetence.



Oscar said:


> At the end of the day it was found that the top honchos of the organizations had dinner scheduled today and hence decided not to anger their respective Begums and quietly cancelled it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

CyberForce786 said:


> Altitude of 692km....
> 
> It may be Shaheen-III (IRBM) 4500km
> OR
> *It may be Taimur (ICBM) 7000km*


why not timur 2000 with the range of 100 thousand light years

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CyberForce786

Dr. Stranglove said:


> why not timur 2000 with the range of 100 thousand light years


I said "Taimur" with range of 7000km....
Not *timur* with 100 thousand light years....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mutakalim

no taimur is under development and also no need for it.


----------



## farhan_9909

dexter said:


> Bhaion dont get excited too much!
> Pata chala end mein bezati hogae 50 km ka Nasr missile test hogaya.




Yehi to darr hai,warna bari bari baatain krta is thread ma

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A.Rafay

Kal pata chale ga kya mamla hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

cloud_9 said:


> I think everyone is jumping the gun.Maybe they have some exercises scheduled?



The navy source clearly mention it as a Missile

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Screambowl

temp1994 said:


> You do not require that much airspace closure for SLV.


 may be that is in the case missile goes off trajectory


----------



## Roybot

Thorough Pro said:


> LOL. What's the difference between Pakistan fanboys and Sheikh Chilli, NONE. Have you guys not heard "the one who laughs last, laughs long"? how can you get so much bloated and start celebrating without even knowing what the airspace closure is about? *Did you not learn anything from recent indian, *Russian, and American *space vehicle launch mishaps*?



Last Indian slv mishap was 4 years ago, back in 2010, that's pretty recent according to some pakistanis. 

Good one!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Astra-2013

Imran Khan said:


> or KLPD bhi ho gya BTW


intne bhudape me aapka KLPD nahi ho sakta
SLPD hoga


----------



## Imran Khan

Astra-2013 said:


> intne bhudape me aapka KLPD nahi ho sakta
> SLPD hoga



mera moo na khulwa ab bachy bus ye smajh lena ke ab bhi din main 3 cup turkish coffee desi ghee ka paratha lasi doodh or meat khata hoon


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

CyberForce786 said:


> I said "Taimur" with range of 7000km....
> Not *timur* with 100 thousand light years....


There is no timur tipu or whatever fanboys call these fictional missiles 
two missile billistic missiles with over 3000 km range were planned and under development since 2000 ghauri got cancelled midway while shaheen three with 4500 km range was confirmed by samar mubarak no other billistic missile program exists

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kinetic

Bhailog kuch news hai? 


Pehle maine hi bataya tha ki oo naval babur ho sakte hai... lekin ab to lag rag rahe hai purana koi missile donara test hoga...


----------



## Bilal.

Kinetic said:


> Bhailog kuch news hai?
> 
> 
> Pehle maine hi bataya tha ki oo naval babur ho sakte hai... lekin ab to lag rag rahe hai purana koi missile donara test hoga...



Abh tau purana bhi test ho jai tau behter hai... No test yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shaheenmissile

Kinetic said:


> Bhailog kuch news hai?
> 
> 
> Pehle maine hi bataya tha ki oo naval babur ho sakte hai... lekin ab to lag rag rahe hai purana koi missile donara test hoga...



Its not Naval babur for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IceCold

So no new missile, Maybe Nawaz decided his sugar business with India is more important, and if i am being kicked out US will make sure nothing happens to me and i am send safely to Jeddah so missile test cancelled.

Lol just kidding

On topic why do Pakistanis like to live in La La land and jump on to fictional stories and fairy tales? It makes us look stupid.


----------



## AFlover

OMG i had to read all pages to find the news that test has been successful but there is no confirmation yet. I pray that it be succesful with all its capabilities as required.
Bhaio have a question have we got a capability to destroy the satellite as china got few years back?
How much range & precision required to do the same job? Can shaheen II or shaheen III do that job.
Whether some likes or not but i think we definately need ICBM caz u never know who u have to counter in next decades.
There will be only 1200 muslims left on earth at the time Dajjal will be killed by Issa Aleh Assalam where will the rest of the muslims be?


----------



## A.M.

If true, this will be great detective work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheNoob

AFlover said:


> OMG i had to read all pages to find the news that test has been successful but there is no confirmation yet. I pray that it be succesful with all its capabilities as required.
> Bhaio have a question have we got a capability to destroy the satellite as china got few years back?
> How much range & precision required to do the same job? Can shaheen II or shaheen III do that job.
> Whether some likes or not but i think we definately need ICBM caz u never know who u have to counter in next decades.
> There will be only 1200 muslims left on earth at the time Dajjal will be killed by Issa Aleh Assalam where will the rest of the muslims be?



LOLWUT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

RAMPAGE said:


> Jaa rha hun jaa rha hun.


itnnni khushi ..  bhaijan kiya apki barat long range missile pay jani ha? ?


----------



## razgriz19

Major Shaitan Singh said:


> Pakistan will nuke Madagascar in protest of the movie series?



LOL you just copied and pasted someone's comment here
Nice try!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sugarcane

AFlover said:


> OMG i had to read all pages to find the news that test has been successful but there is no confirmation yet. I pray that it be succesful with all its capabilities as required.
> Bhaio have a question have we got a capability to destroy the satellite as china got few years back?
> How much range & precision required to do the same job? Can shaheen II or shaheen III do that job.
> Whether some likes or not but i think we definately need ICBM caz u never know who u have to counter in next decades.
> There will be only 1200 muslims left on earth at the time Dajjal will be killed by Issa Aleh Assalam where will the rest of the muslims be?



If there is prophecy that only 1200 muslims will be left and this prophecy is supposed to be true than there is no point in wasting money in ICBM as Jessus can kill Dajjal without ICBM. So, take chill pill

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MilSpec

Oscar said:


> At the end of the day it was found that the top honchos of the organizations had dinner scheduled today and hence decided not to anger their respective Begums and quietly cancelled it.


Any news on what was planned?


----------



## Bratva

sandy_3126 said:


> Any news on what was planned?



There seems to be two tests. One that may be tested tomorrow has a apogee of 692 KM. The second test on 12 and 13 would have a apogee of 436 KM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilSpec

Bratva said:


> There seems to be two tests. One that may be tested tomorrow has a apogee of 692 KM. The second test on 12 and 13 would have a apogee of 436 KM


Looks like some good stuff is in store this time around...


----------



## Bratva

sandy_3126 said:


> Looks like some good stuff is in store this time around...



Maybe, maybe not. Depends if Pakistan SPD chose to notify us civilians

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CyberForce786

Dr. Stranglove said:


> There is no timur tipu or whatever fanboys call these fictional missiles
> two missile billistic missiles with over 3000 km range were planned and under development since 2000 ghauri got cancelled midway while shaheen three with 4500 km range was confirmed by samar mubarak no other billistic missile program exists


Well Smart Boy, you don't have to tell me that we are not working on Taimur (ICBM) We have technology, capacity and experience to do it but you can say that we are just waiting for the Indians to conduct test of Agni V (ICBM)....


----------



## shaheenmissile

From my FB page. Plotted all 8 coordinates. They seem to follow a South west direction. Which is in line with Tilla Jogian Firing range from where all Ballistic missiles are fired.
The trajectory seems to be plotted in a way to avoid Missile flying over India.


----------



## shaheenmissile

The two rectangular areas are 100 km long each. Seems to be stage drop and target area.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Bratva said:


> Maybe, maybe not. Depends if Pakistan SPD chose to notify us civilians



They might get pissed and postpone it ?


----------



## Falcon29

Waiting for the day an Arab entity/nation test a Ballistic Missile/ICBM....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MilSpec

Bratva said:


> Maybe, maybe not. Depends if Pakistan SPD chose to notify us civilians


any speculations?


----------



## Sugarcane

shaheenmissile said:


> From my FB page. Plotted all 8 coordinates. They seem to follow a South west direction. Which is in line with Tilla Jogian Firing range from where all Ballistic missiles are fired.
> The trajectory seems to be plotted in a way to avoid Missile flying over India.



You can be charged with blaspheme for posting image from pakistanaffaris..... .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

shaheenmissile said:


> From my FB page. Plotted all 8 coordinates. They seem to follow a South west direction. Which is in line with Tilla Jogian Firing range from where all Ballistic missiles are fired.
> The trajectory seems to be plotted in a way to avoid Missile flying over India.



They are launched from Jhelum.


----------



## shaheenmissile

farhan_9909 said:


> They are launched from Jhelum.


Tilla jogian is near jhelum



LoveIcon said:


> You can be charged with blaspheme for posting image from pakistanaffaris..... .



Discuss the matter at hand plz?


----------



## Thorough Pro

just like your joke.




IceCold said:


> So no new missile, *Maybe Nawaz decided his sugar business with India is more important*, and if i am being kicked out US will make sure nothing happens to me and i am send safely to Jeddah so missile test cancelled.
> 
> Lol just kidding
> 
> On topic why do Pakistanis like to live in La La land and jump on to fictional stories and fairy tales? It makes us look stupid.





Roybot said:


> *Last Indian slv mishap was 4 years ago*, back in 2010, that's pretty recent according to some pakistanis.
> 
> Good one!



and how many hundred more have you done since then?


----------



## shaheenmissile

This may be a 3 stage missile. First stage falling in Sindh. Second stage on the rectangle 230 km off karachi coast. Third stage never needs a safety zone as it falls off from space and burns on re-entry.
The second rectangle seems to be the target area for war head.


----------



## Bratva

Horus said:


> They might get pissed and postpone it ?



I'm envy of Indian government. They would have full knowledge of test. 

Pissed if News would have leaked before NOTAM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

What's the difference between an Arab and a Muslim?



Hazzy997 said:


> Waiting for the day an Arab entity/nation test a Ballistic Missile/ICBM....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Bratva said:


> I'm envy of Indian government. They would have full knowledge of test.
> 
> Pissed if News would have leaked before NOTAM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Hazzy997 said:


> Waiting for the day an Arab entity/nation test a Ballistic Missile/ICBM....



ICBM name Habibi ?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Falcon29

Thorough Pro said:


> What's the difference between an Arab and a Muslim?



Technically speaking? My post is about my disappointment in the Arab world. Since they are closet to Israel, but I don't want to get off topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sugarcane

shaheenmissile said:


> Discuss the matter at hand plz?



It's 22:15 UTC, 5 hours and 45 minutes are remaining.


----------



## Bratva

sandy_3126 said:


> any speculations?



Hopefully A 3000 KM range Missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Bratva said:


> ICBM name Habibi ?



Castrillo Matajudios

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

Yara, any concrete news? The source (text file) is from a legit server, however, most OTHER news is from dubious sources........ 



Horus said:


>


----------



## Bratva

Horus said:


>





shaheenmissile said:


> This may be a 3 stage missile. First stage falling in Sindh. Second stage on the rectangle 230 km off karachi coast. Third stage never needs a safety zone as it falls off from space and burns on re-entry.
> The second rectangle seems to be the target area for war head.



Whattay FIND... DROP point is consistent with geo co-ordinates. So fanboy video actually had some truth in it 

Though I'm still skeptical about 4500 range or three stage Missile . Sever funding crunches plus diversion of funds to NASR program would have restricted the upgrades to 3000 KM through internal tweaks


----------



## shaheenmissile

LoveIcon said:


> It's 22:15 UTC, 5 hours and 45 minutes are remaining.


The sacurity message of Pakistan navy on which this thread is based, was issued on 31st October. So its been an open secret for the last 7 days.
Whether or not the test is announced,it remains to be seen. But the shape and position of cordoned off areas is clear signs of a long range ballistic missile test.


----------



## Bratva

Hazzy997 said:


> Castrillo Matajudios



Touche

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shaheenmissile

Bratva said:


> Hopefully A 3000 KM range Missile.


The drop zone is 3900 km from tilla jogiaan.


----------



## Jobless Jack

no testing taimur ?


----------



## karan21

CAN ANYONE EXPLAIN ME WTF IS HAPPENING?? WHICH COUNTRY HAS BOOKED THESE AIRZONES. WTF IS GOING ON IN SOUTH ASIA??


----------



## Kompromat

Bratva said:


> Whattay FIND... DROP point is consistent with geo co-ordinates. So fanboy video actually had some truth in it
> 
> Though I'm still skeptical about 4500 range or three stage Missile . Sever funding crunches plus diversion of funds to NASR program would have restricted the upgrades to 3000 KM through internal tweaks



It was an official Army video.



karan21 said:


> CAN ANYONE EXPLAIN ME WTF IS HAPPENING?? WHICH COUNTRY HAS BOOKED THESE AIRZONES. WTF IS GOING ON IN SOUTH ASIA??



1: Stop writing in caps - it makes you look like you are on Methine amfetamine
2: Do not bring India into this thread because i know you are itching to do it
3: Pakistan has secured airspace closure because there might be a medium range missile test.

Capiche?

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## shaheenmissile

Horus said:


> It was an official Army video.


Due to the orientatkion of the country, any long range missile will have to fly south west.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Now that is interesting! 



Horus said:


> It was an official Army video.


----------



## karan21

Horus said:


> 1: Stop writing in caps - it makes you look like you are on Methine amfetamine
> 2: Do not bring India into this thread because i know you are itching to do it
> 3: Pakistan has secured airspace closure because there might be a medium range missile test.
> 
> Capiche?


What is the current status???


----------



## Kompromat

Hyperion said:


> Now that is interesting!



@2:35








karan21 said:


> What is the current status???



Postponed, maybe due to heavy clouds yesterday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karan21

Horus said:


> Postponed, maybe due to heavy clouds yesterday.


Do you have confirmed news that it was postponed? Can you tell me how?


----------



## CyberForce786

Jobless Jack said:


> no testing taimur ?


I think it will be best for us to conduct test of Taimur(ICBM) after the test of Indian Agni V(ICBM) to divert and avoid sanctions....
But for now Shaheen-III will be great news Inshallah....


----------



## GreenFalcon

karan21 said:


> What is the current status???


its waiting at the Gas Station in line to fill up the tank

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kompromat

karan21 said:


> Do you have confirmed news that it was postponed? Can you tell me how?



Confirmed? - You want me to get picked up by SPD's secret wing? - I'll much rather keep my mouth shut up till the ignition... thank you very much

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bratva

karan21 said:


> Do you have confirmed news that it was postponed? Can you tell me how?



Just start from Page 1. You will get your answer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

I think 2 separate tests. One is Shaheen III (3500Km) and other naval version Babur cruise missile 1500Km Range.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Bratva said:


> Just start from Page 1. You will get your answer



Why not turn up at the party with towel wrapped below the waist to ask 'who stole my underwear?'

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GreenFalcon

Horus said:


> Why not turn up at the party with towel wrapped below the waist to ask 'who stole my underwear?'


Hey isn't Horus the One-Eyed Egyptian God? dont mind just wondering


----------



## shaheenmissile

Peaceful Civilian said:


> I think 2 separate tests. One is Shaheen III (3500Km) and other *naval version Babur cruise missile 1500Km Range.*


what would be the basis of this speculation?


----------



## AsianLion

Is Pakistan test firing a long range Ballistic Missile? Today? 

Around 4000 Km , Pakistan Navy has cordoned off a very large oceanic area for a missile test. No ship or air craft should enter the areas on 7th and 8th November until 2pm Pakistan time. The Pakistan navy's international navigation warning message gives two separate sets of coordinated in the Indian Ocean. Both areas are Rectangular in shape and 2300 KM apart.

If a straight line is drawn between the two rectangular areas it follows a south west route,or the general orientation of Pakistan itself.

Most missiles are fired from Northern or central Punjab,and if the distance is calculated from Northern Punjab and second rectangular area, the supposed missile fired can easily be of a 3700-4000 KM range.

*First Cordoned* off Rectangular area is 230 KM off the coast of Karachi looks like the drop zone of First or second stage of the Ballistic Missile.

*Second cordoned* off area further down south is the Target area where the warhead(s) will fall.

If fired from the usual location,northern Punjab,then the missile could easily be a three stage Ballistic missile with the first stage falling in the deserts of Sindh.

Another impotant clue in the Pakistan Navy warning message is the altitude of safety zone which is mentioned as 692 Km. Only long range ballistic missiles rise to such altitudes. Pakistan's Shaheen 2 has a maximum altitude of 350 Km,so by comparison this alleged missiles has much longer range than Shaheen-2.

For now this is an analysis based on an official *Pakistan Navy NAVTEX warning.* Tomorrow we may have some good news,or the test may remain undeclared.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

GreenFalcon said:


> Hey isn't Horus the One-Eyed Egyptian God? dont mind just wondering



Oh bhai Horus is a myth. It was the deity of war among other things and supposedly saw everything. If you mix them together you will have 'Battlespace Situational Awareness', which is why i have this user ID. Capiche?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

shaheenmissile said:


> what would be the basis of this speculation?


Do you believe that we will test shaheen IV before shaheen III looking the map, closures & expected range?
3500KM + 1500KM = 5000Km. For targets, 3000km + 1000km = 4000km. (Two Separate targets 3K and 1k, "Combined range" for speculation)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFalcon

Horus said:


> Oh bhai Horus is a myth. It was the deity of war among other things and supposedly saw everything. If you mix them together you will have 'Battlespace Situational Awareness', which is why i have this user ID. Capiche?


Lol Thanks, Capiche!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal.

AsianUnion said:


> Is Pakistan test firing a long range Ballistic Missile? Today?
> 
> Around 4000 Km , Pakistan Navy has cordoned off a very large oceanic area for a missile test. No ship or air craft should enter the areas on 7th and 8th November until 2pm Pakistan time. The Pakistan navy's international navigation warning message gives two separate sets of coordinated in the Indian Ocean. Both areas are Rectangular in shape and 2300 KM apart.
> 
> If a straight line is drawn between the two rectangular areas it follows a south west route,or the general orientation of Pakistan itself.
> 
> Most missiles are fired from Northern or central Punjab,and if the distance is calculated from Northern Punjab and second rectangular area, the supposed missile fired can easily be of a 3700-4000 KM range.
> 
> *First Cordoned* off Rectangular area is 230 KM off the coast of Karachi looks like the drop zone of First or second stage of the Ballistic Missile.
> 
> *Second cordoned* off area further down south is the Target area where the warhead(s) will fall.
> 
> If fired from the usual location,northern Punjab,then the missile could easily be a three stage Ballistic missile with the first stage falling in the deserts of Sindh.
> 
> Another impotant clue in the Pakistan Navy warning message is the altitude of safety zone which is mentioned as 692 Km. Only long range ballistic missiles rise to such altitudes. Pakistan's Shaheen 2 has a maximum altitude of 350 Km,so by comparison this alleged missiles has much longer range than Shaheen-2.
> 
> For now this is an analysis based on an official *Pakistan Navy NAVTEX warning.* Tomorrow we may have some good news,or the test may remain undeclared.



The impact point is beyond Madagascar. Look at the original tweet that started the whole discussion.

What is the distance between somniani and southern tip of madagascar?


----------



## AsianLion

Bilal. said:


> The impact point is beyond Madagascar. Look at the original tweet that started the whole discussion.
> 
> What is the distance between somniani and southern tip of madagascar?




So you are basically saying, if this test goes forward it will be 4500 ~ 5000 Km range?


----------



## Bilal.

AsianUnion said:


> So you are basically saying, if this test goes forward it will be 4500 ~ 5000 Km range?



If the notified impact zone is south of Madagascar, then yes, that's what it would mean.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shaheenmissile

AsianUnion said:


> So you are basically saying, if this test goes forward it will be 4500 ~ 5000 Km range?


No,
The distance between first Cordoned off area and the second cordoned off area is 2300 KM.


----------



## Kompromat

If this is what we think it is then gents and ladies we have cemented our position as a regional power.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal.

Horus said:


> If this is what we think it is then gents and ladies we have cemented our position as a regional power.



Just checked the coordinates in the official notification. It has just 2 impact points the second one being around ~2800 km(near horn of Africa, Somali coastline) from somiani. I don't know why the tweet from that fellow showed a third impact point south of Madagascar.


----------



## AsianLion

shaheenmissile said:


> No,
> The distance between first Cordoned off area and the second cordoned off area is 2300 KM.




Yes. that actually means, first cordon off, is first drop off of the tank / missile first stage completion and the second cordoned means the warhead impact, target hit....and that total distance between first and second is 2300 km. But then, you also need to add the distance where the missile is fired off from, Northern/Central Punjab. So from launch site Northern/Central Punjab to first cordoned off area and it will be around 4500 - 5000 km total launch to final target . in it?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal.

AsianUnion said:


> Yes. that actually means, first cordon off, is first drop off of the tank / missile first stage completion and the second cordoned means the warhead impact, target hit....and that total distance between first and second is 2300 km. But then, you also need to add the distance where the missile is fired off from, Northern/Central Punjab. So from launch site Northern/Central Punjab to first cordoned off area and it will be around 4500 - 5000 km total launch to final target . in it?



The most likely launch site would be somniani...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion

Bilal. said:


> The most likely launch site would be somniani...




So if its, From Somniani to first cordoned off / first stage completion...what is the range ?


----------



## rockstar08

Fingers crossed


----------



## Zarvan

First let something happen than comment 23 pages and there is no test yet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal.

AsianUnion said:


> So if its, From Somniani to first cordoned off / first stage completion...what is the range ?




About 2800 km... Plus minus...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal.

Zarvan said:


> First let something happen than comment 23 pages and there is no test yet



They won't do the first test during dark... If it's not cancelled then it will happen tomorrow morning.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Bilal. said:


> They won't do the first test during dark... If it's not cancelled then it will happen tomorrow morning.



We don't really need to test a missile to its maximum range to determine its performance parameters do we?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shaheenmissile

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Do you believe that we will test shaheen IV before shaheen III looking the map, closures & expected range?
> 3500KM + 1500KM = 5000Km. For targets, 3000km + 1000km = 4000km. (Two Separate targets 3K and 1k, "Combined range" for speculation)


The total distance from Jhelum to the second rectangle down south is 3900 KM.


AsianUnion said:


> Ya that actually means, first cordon off, is first drop off of tanks and the second cordoned means the warhead impact, target hit....and that total distance between first and second is 2300 km. But then, you also need to add the distance where the missile is fired off from, Northern ? Central Punjab. So from Northern/Central Punjab to first cordoned off area and it will be around 4500 - 5000 km. in it?


3900 KM from Tilla Jogian Jhelum to the second cordoned off zone.


AsianUnion said:


> So if its, From Somniani to first cordoned off / first stage completion...what is the range ?


Cannot be sonmiani . Sonmiani is a bit east of cordoned off areas and anything fired from Sonmiani will pass outside of the cordoned off zone....Unless it is a Cruise missile

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## genmirajborgza786

Horus said:


> We don't really need to test a missile to its maximum range to determine its performance parameters do we?



_sie jee tomorrow test ho sakti hai ? I am up from 7 am today just slept for 3 hrs , since thread started by karl
pls sir kuch to hint dijiye_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shaheenmissile

Telemetry equipment is fitted at sonmiani,may be that's why they are choosing a trajectory passing near sonmiani.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

genmirajborgza786 said:


> _sie jee tomorrow test ho sakti hai ? I am up from 7 am today just slept for 3 hrs , since thread started by karl
> pls sir kuch to hint dijiye_



Go to sleep

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xyxmt

slapshot said:


> It means stay away from designated area in given timings otherwise "*Agar app kay sir par koi engine aa gira tu zima dar app khud on gay, manjanib Hakumat-e-Pakistan*"



Phir to yeh India ka test hoga

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Donatello

Horus said:


> If this is what we think it is then gents and ladies we have cemented our position as a regional power.



We became a regional power when nukes arrived in 1990s.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

CyberForce786 said:


> Well Smart Boy, you don't have to tell me that we are not working on Taimur (ICBM) We have technology, capacity and experience to do it but you can say that we are just waiting for the Indians to conduct test of Agni V (ICBM)....



Stop living in fantacies niether we have the technology nor the resouces to build and test icbms


----------



## Kompromat

Donatello said:


> We became a regional power when nukes arrived in 1990s.



Huzoor gustakhi maaf.You become a regional power when you have regional strike options


----------



## Rafi

Something is afoot - remember remember the 5th of november.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Donatello

Horus said:


> Huzoor gustakhi maaf.You become a regional power when you have regional strike options



Which we already do. Our immediate regional targets, India, Afghanistan, Iran are well covered. So is Arabian sea. That is why Shaheen II was put into service. Now, we can agree or disagree on the actual calculation of the region, but we are talking about south asia region, home to more than 1.4 billion people, 1/6 of the world's population. When you have capability to annihilate a large section of world's population, and jeopardize food security and trade of another billion, you are regional power. In the South Asia region, no body tells us what we should do or what we do vis-a-vis our neighbors.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Kompromat

Donatello said:


> Which we already do. Our immediate regional targets, India, Afghanistan, Iran are well covered. So is Arabian sea. That is why Shaheen II was put into service. Now, we can agree or disagree on the actual calculation of the region, but we are talking about south asia region, home to more than 1.4 billion people, 1/6 of the world's population. When you have capability to annihilate a large section of world's population, and jeopardize food security and trade of another billion, you are regional power. In the South Asia region, no body tells us what we should do or what we do vis-a-vis our neighbors.



You are scary

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Donatello

Horus said:


> You are scary



Kill them softly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.M.

Anxiously waiting to see what tomorrow brings. I have an inside source that can confirm / deny this but i dare not discuss it over phone especially from US.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## narcon

NOTAM has 24 hour expiry period....And that time is almost over.


----------



## Zarvan

Dr. Stranglove said:


> Stop living in fantacies niether we have the technology nor the resouces to build and test icbms


Sir we have and we are working on them and will test them when we think time is right


----------



## AsianLion

Rafi said:


> Something is afoot - remember remember the 5th of november.




Hope it doesnot turn into my-foot, if the NESCOM engineers donot turn up with their foot at launch site in the coming days, with no test.


----------



## Rafi

AsianUnion said:


> Hope it doesnot turn into my-foot, if the NESCOM engineers donot turn up with their foot at launch site in the coming days, with no test.



There are other factors including geo-strategic - the test needs to not mess the international order up, long range missiles have been ready for testing for a while.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Deterrent

shaheenmissile said:


> This may be a 3 stage missile. First stage falling in Sindh. Second stage on the rectangle 230 km off karachi coast. Third stage never needs a safety zone as it falls off from space and burns on re-entry.
> The second rectangle seems to be the target area for war head.


For the last time, Tilla Jogian/Jhelum was a launch site used in the late 90s for Ghauris, and hasn't been used since then. The entire Shaheen series utilizes the Somniani facility. So the range is not more than 3000km under any circumstance (according to the mentioned cordoned-off area coordinates).

For now, the only good news would be that Pakistan has developed an MRBM which can be sent approx. 700km up (and down again), but is yet to be tested.


----------



## FNFAL

Nothing Yet?


----------



## Zarvan

Till now no test I am getting pissed off now


----------



## farhan_9909

lagta hai hum pdf k deewaano ko aik baat pir chunna lag gya

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Deterrent

farhan_9909 said:


> lagta hai hum pdf k deewaano ko aik baat pir chunna lag gya


_Wo bhi waddiya kisam ka _ 

Plotted coordinates of cordoned-off areas on Google Earth, distance estimate is from Somniani. The path passes through the areas, lying in the middle of each.


----------



## Sugarcane

Haan bhai kya bana, shaheen uda ya abhi andoo par baitha hai?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

The Deterrent said:


> _Wo bhi waddiya kisam ka _
> 
> Plotted coordinates of cordoned-off areas on Google Earth, distance estimate is from Somniani. The path passes through the areas, lying in the middle of each.
> 
> View attachment 147809
> 
> View attachment 147810



tum bhi na distance calculations meter mein dikhao-  ab hazar say divide kon keray-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Donatello said:


> Kill them softly.


you are going off thread towards a bad bad movie


----------



## Zarvan

@RAMPAGE Where the hell are you now ?


----------



## Sugarcane

Zarvan said:


> @RAMPAGE Where the hell are you now ?



Masjid main.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Deterrent

Zarvan said:


> @RAMPAGE Where the hell are you now ?


Please don't blow up.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zarvan

The Deterrent said:


> Please don't blow up.


First I need to meet @RAMPAGE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Afridistan

So... should we call it a troll by the PN or still keep on hoping?


----------



## Kinetic

Any news?


----------



## Zarvan

Afridistan said:


> So... should we call it a troll by the PN or still keep on hoping?


I am still in hope


----------



## Afridistan

Quite out of routine, jets flew some 10+ times over khi last night. I wonder if it has anything to do with the tests?
BTW something should have hit the spotlight by now..


----------



## Max

what is happening here in Khi. Military and civilian jets are flaying over my area(Saddar) after every 5 to 10 min. Its not routine work.


----------



## Sugarcane

So, It was just troll NOTAM?


----------



## Afridistan

mkn_91 said:


> what is happening here in Khi. Military and civilian jets are flaying over my area(Saddar) after every 5 to 10 min. Its not routine work.


Same in my area (gulshan) last night. Most of the jets were heading south then returning.. or maybe i was dreaming


----------



## Max

@LoveIcon
New NOTAM

paknavy.gov.pk/securite/20141105SEC%20302.txt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Donatello

Why is Navy issuing the NOTAM only, because NOTAMs have to be issued to aviation industry as a whole as well. There are flights criss crossing that area, 436000 meters means FL400 must be cleared as well.

Either it is navy testing some missiles, or something fishy....


----------



## Sugarcane

mkn_91 said:


> @LoveIcon
> New NOTAM
> 
> paknavy.gov.pk/securite/20141105SEC%20302.txt



Not new, it was already there.


----------



## RAMPAGE

Guys the whole S series is being tested and S3's test has been delayed not cancelled.

@The Deterrent 

Confirm plz.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Max

@LoveIcon Yeah bro.. But why the first NOTAM which @Karl
shared hv dates of 7 and 8 nov and this one
which is also shared by @Karl hv 12 and 13
nov dates.. It seems that they have
postponed the tests..???


----------



## Sugarcane

mkn_91 said:


> @LoveIcon Yeah bro.. But why the first NOTAM which @Karl
> shared hv dates of 7 and 8 nov and this one
> which is also shared by @Karl hv 12 and 13
> nov dates.. It seems that they have
> postponed the tests..???



Both are different.


----------



## Max

hmmm... So there was 2 tests?? then ajj wala test fail to nahi hogaya


----------



## Gandhara

breaking news: pakistan fires 4500 kms missile


----------



## RAMPAGE

The Deterrent said:


> Keep things to yourself, its not worth saving your reputation on the forum.


Nothing to do with reputation. 

Our people deserve good news.


----------



## Kinetic

Gandhara said:


> breaking news: pakistan fires 4500 kms missile




Congrats!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AFlover

Kinetic said:


> Congrats!!!


ALHAMDOLILLAH 
Cograts to all onthis forum & Pakistan


----------



## Afridistan

Gandhara said:


> breaking news: pakistan fires 4500 kms missile


Source?


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Afridistan said:


> Source?


brain fart


----------



## JonAsad

Huston- we have been rick rolled !!!!


----------



## A.Rafay

JonAsad said:


>


We got rick rolled! ! 

All this hoo haa over what??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jf Thunder

JonAsad said:


> Huston- we have been rick rolled !!!!





JonAsad said:


> Huston- we have been rick rolled !!!!


i want a link for that, cant see shit


----------



## Gandhara

Afridistan said:


> Source?



Pakistan test fires 4,500 km range Shaheen 1A missile


----------



## JonAsad

Jf Thunder said:


> i want a link for that, cant see shit


you want to get rickrolled in dailymotion?-


----------



## The Deterrent

Gandhara said:


> Pakistan test fires 4,500 km range Shaheen 1A missile


*25 Apr 2012*
Old and misreported news.


----------



## Jf Thunder

Gandhara said:


> Pakistan test fires 4,500 km range Shaheen 1A missile


I A?
its 2012 no?


----------



## Men in Green

still no test


----------



## Jf Thunder

JonAsad said:


> you want to get rickrolled in dailymotion?-


yes please


----------



## Sulman Badshah

the navy warning includes between 12th and 13th november

here it is

MISSILE FIRING WILL BE CARRIED OUT BETWEEN 0400 TO 0700 UTC
ON 12 AND 13 NOV 14 IN AREA BOUNDED BY FOLLOWING COORDINATES

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shaheenmissile

The Deterrent said:


> For the last time, Tilla Jogian/Jhelum was a launch site used in the late 90s for Ghauris, and hasn't been used since then. The entire Shaheen series utilizes the Somniani facility. So the range is not more than 3000km under any circumstance (according to the mentioned cordoned-off area coordinates).
> 
> For now, the only good news would be that Pakistan has developed an MRBM which can be sent approx. 700km up (and down again), but is yet to be tested.


Both sites are "Usable" test ranges. If need arises,tilla Jogian can still be used.
Correct that many Missiles were fired from Sonmiani,but for a Northward trajectory,as Pakistan avoids attracting international attention by issuing NOTAM and NAVTEX/INMARSAT safety messages and cordoning off oceanic areas.
How can we justify the altitude mentioned in the messages? a 700 KM range missile does not rise to an altitude of 692KM?


----------



## The Deterrent

shaheenmissile said:


> Both sites are "Usable" test ranges. If need arises,tilla Jogian can still be used.
> Correct that many Missiles were fired from Sonmiani,but for a Northward trajectory,as Pakistan avoids attracting international attention by issuing NOTAM and NAVTEX/INMARSAT safety messages and cordoning off oceanic areas.
> How can we justify the altitude mentioned in the messages? a 700 KM range missile does not rise to an altitude of 692KM?


I disagree, because there is no infrastructure set up for a complex test like this one at Tilla.
There is a difference b/w a test range (which is more like a target practicing area) and a launch facility. Both are present at Somniani.
There is no fixed altitude/range ratio for BMs. Besides, Pakistan is much less advanced in BM tech, so we can expect that the trajectory will not be anywhere near a depressed one. However, I do agree that 692km is too high for a missile which is to impact 2500km away according to NOTAM coordinates. Maybe 692km includes a vertical offset for a safe corridor.
I referred to ~700km as the altitude, not range.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

RAMPAGE said:


> Nothing to do with reputation.
> 
> Our people deserve good news.


Bro if I don't get the good news soon than I would be really angry man


----------



## Zarvan

If Fighter Jets are flying over Karachi than something big is about to happen


----------



## HRK

mkn_91 said:


> @LoveIcon
> New NOTAM
> 
> paknavy.gov.pk/securite/20141105SEC%20302.txt



SECURITE

050800 UTC NOV 2014


NAVAREA NINE (.) 302 (.) ARABIAN SEA (.) PAKISTAN (.) CHARTS BA
4071 AND 4705 (.)

2. *MISSILE FIRING WILL BE CARRIED OUT* *BETWEEN 0400 TO 0700 UTC*
ON *12 AND 13 NOV 14 *IN AREA BOUNDED BY FOLLOWING COORDINATES:

A. (1) 25-11.89N 066-21.70E
(2) 25-02.95N 066-36.57E
(3) 24-17.67N 066-04.20E
(4) 24-26.40N 065-49.20E


B. (1) 15-53.18N 060-06.12E
(2) 15-41.43N 060-25.07E
(3) 14-55.94N 059-54.68E
(4) 15-07.47N 059-35.73E


ALTITUDE 436000 METRES

3. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR AND NOT TO ENTER ASSIGNED
DANGER AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED DATES AND TIME (.)

4.* CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 130900 UTC NOV 14*.

http://paknavy.gov.pk/securite/20141105SEC 302.txt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

HRK said:


> SECURITE
> 
> 050800 UTC NOV 2014
> 
> 
> NAVAREA NINE (.) 302 (.) ARABIAN SEA (.) PAKISTAN (.) CHARTS BA
> 4071 AND 4705 (.)
> 
> 2. *MISSILE FIRING WILL BE CARRIED OUT* *BETWEEN 0400 TO 0700 UTC*
> ON *12 AND 13 NOV 14 *IN AREA BOUNDED BY FOLLOWING COORDINATES:
> 
> A. (1) 25-11.89N 066-21.70E
> (2) 25-02.95N 066-36.57E
> (3) 24-17.67N 066-04.20E
> (4) 24-26.40N 065-49.20E
> 
> 
> B. (1) 15-53.18N 060-06.12E
> (2) 15-41.43N 060-25.07E
> (3) 14-55.94N 059-54.68E
> (4) 15-07.47N 059-35.73E
> 
> 
> ALTITUDE 436000 METRES
> 
> 3. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR AND NOT TO ENTER ASSIGNED
> DANGER AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED DATES AND TIME (.)
> 
> 4.* CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 130900 UTC NOV 14*.
> 
> http://paknavy.gov.pk/securite/20141105SEC 302.txt


Yes date is 12 and 13th november not 7 and 8


----------



## Afridistan

Zarvan said:


> Yes date is 12 and 13th november not 7 and 8





HRK said:


> SECURITE
> 
> 050800 UTC NOV 2014
> 
> 
> NAVAREA NINE (.) 302 (.) ARABIAN SEA (.) PAKISTAN (.) CHARTS BA
> 4071 AND 4705 (.)
> 
> 2. *MISSILE FIRING WILL BE CARRIED OUT* *BETWEEN 0400 TO 0700 UTC*
> ON *12 AND 13 NOV 14 *IN AREA BOUNDED BY FOLLOWING COORDINATES:
> 
> A. (1) 25-11.89N 066-21.70E
> (2) 25-02.95N 066-36.57E
> (3) 24-17.67N 066-04.20E
> (4) 24-26.40N 065-49.20E
> 
> 
> B. (1) 15-53.18N 060-06.12E
> (2) 15-41.43N 060-25.07E
> (3) 14-55.94N 059-54.68E
> (4) 15-07.47N 059-35.73E
> 
> 
> ALTITUDE 436000 METRES
> 
> 3. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR AND NOT TO ENTER ASSIGNED
> DANGER AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED DATES AND TIME (.)
> 
> 4.* CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 130900 UTC NOV 14*.


There were two separate warnings actually, one for 7th & 8th november and the second one for 12th & 13th (go check the source yourself).
Nothing seems to have happened so far, so the test, if any was ever planned-and we are not merely speculating on someone's stupidity, will most probably be on the 12th & 13th of this month.


----------



## Pakistan First

Any update? Ya still busy in Dhikr?


----------



## Karl

The Deterrent said:


> I disagree, because there is no infrastructure set up for a complex test like this one at Tilla.
> There is a difference b/w a test range (which is more like a target practicing area) and a launch facility. Both are present at Somniani.
> There is no fixed altitude/range ratio for BMs. Besides, Pakistan is much less advanced in BM tech, so we can expect that the trajectory will not be anywhere near a depressed one. However, I do agree that 692km is too high for a missile which is to impact 2500km away according to NOTAM coordinates. Maybe 692km includes a vertical offset for a safe corridor.
> I referred to ~700km as the altitude, not range.



The 692 km altitude refers to the testing of the new larger first stage booster. Over 6 m in length and a larger diameter (slightly smaller than 2m) Likely, it is will be coupled with the Shaheen II second stage at this point to test separation etc... Further ahead, it's likely the new first stage will also be used as a second stage as well. A shorter version will also serve as a third stage. Development will proceed along the lines of India's Agni series with similar specifications.


A test may or may not have gone ahead today as per planned. If a test did go ahead today, it may or may not be officially announced by ISPR as a First Stage booster does not constitute a 'new system'.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

Mate, any latest update? All data points to a brand new system, not just new first stage - and definitely not an iteration of S system.



Karl said:


> The 692 km altitude refers to the testing of the new larger first stage booster. Over 6 m in length and a larger diameter (slightly smaller than 2m) Likely, it is will be coupled with the Shaheen II second stage at this point to test separation etc... Further ahead, it's likely the new first stage will also be used as a second stage as well. A shorter version will also serve as a third stage. Development will proceed along the lines of India's Agni series with similar specifications.
> 
> 
> A test may or may not have gone ahead today as per planned. If a test did go ahead today, it may or may not be officially announced by ISPR as a First Stage booster does not constitute a 'new system'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mutakalim

what is going on here mods.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Expecting two missile tests, tomorrow and day after tomorrow


----------



## Kompromat

Looks like we are going to be disappointed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

SaG E Jillani88 said:


> what is going on here mods. delete post 302 also


What is wrong there? Can you elaborate this?


----------



## Mutakalim

^^^ There is a post here which is deleted by mods. its no is 302 you missed it


----------



## JonAsad

Pakistan First said:


> Any update? Ya still busy in *Dhikr*?


what the heck is that?-


----------



## Zarvan

Horus said:


> Looks like we are going to be disappointed.


No but new dates are 12 and 13th November and some members are reporting massive movement off fighter jets over Karachi something is happening


----------



## Hyperion

I think one test is imminent. Early 12 Nov is my best guesstimate.



Horus said:


> Looks like we are going to be disappointed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal.

To hell... Ghanto wait karwaya zalimo ne...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sree45

What happened? Test hua ki nahi?


----------



## Zarvan

Hyperion said:


> I think one test is imminent. Early 12 Nov is my best guesstimate.


I think two tests off two new missiles and one is really long range missile today there was also massive movement off fighter jets over Karachi @bilal. @Horus @Bilal. date is 12 and 13th november


----------



## Guest01

Possibly there was a test launch already? And Pakistanis did not want to report a failure to launch? Or the missile veered off course? By the way, what is with the fighter jet sorties as a couple of folks mentioned? Did the missile go offcourse? Could they be looking for it?


----------



## dexter

Zarvan said:


> I think two tests off two new missiles and one is really long range missile today there was also massive movement off fighter jets over Karachi @bilal. @Horus @Bilal. date is 12 and 13th november



Kahan yar humein to ek bhi fighter jet nahi dikha except C-130s.


----------



## Zarvan

Guest01 said:


> Possibly there was a test launch already? And Pakistanis did not want to report a failure to launch? Or the missile veered off course? By the way, what is with the fighter jet sorties as a couple of folks mentioned? Did the missile go offcourse? Could they be looking for it?


No tests will most probably take place in 12th and 13th November


----------



## Zarvan

dexter said:


> Kahan yar humein to ek bhi fighter jet nahi dikha except C-130s.


Well C-130s are often used when we are about to do something big


----------



## Guest01

Zarvan said:


> Well C-130s are often used when we are about to do something big



Really? So what exactly is the role of the C-130 in "something big" as in a missile launch?


----------



## farhan_9909

I am waiting for Shaheen III test from the time i was in 8th grade

Ab to kr bhi do test,Khuda ka wasta hai

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hyperion

What has any fighter or military transport got to do with testing of a missile system? Absolutely nothing!



Zarvan said:


> I think two tests off two new missiles and one is really long range missile today there was also massive movement off fighter jets over Karachi @bilal. @Horus @Bilal. date is 12 and 13th november


----------



## Zarvan

Guest01 said:


> Really? So what exactly is the role of the C-130 in "something big" as in a missile launch?


Yes Missile can't be shifted through this plane but things related to defence can


----------



## Hyperion

Don't hold your breath for too long, you may suffocate! 



farhan_9909 said:


> I am waiting for Shaheen III test from the time i was in 8th grade
> 
> Ab to kr bhi do test,Khuda ka wasta hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal.

Zarvan said:


> I think two tests off two new missiles and one is really long range missile today there was also massive movement off fighter jets over Karachi @bilal. @Horus @Bilal. date is 12 and 13th november



The second alert states an apogee of 480km. Most likely It's a Shaheen 2 that is if the test is carried out.


----------



## Sugarcane

Hyperion said:


> What has any fighter or military transport got to do with testing of a missile system? Absolutely nothing!



Suna nahi Ala-Hazrat ne kia framaia hai? we are going to do something really long and big - so to do this we have to move everything at our disposal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Bilal. said:


> The second alert states an apogee of 480km. Most likely It's a Shaheen 2 that is if the test is carried out.


Second alert have same dimensions two different missiles most probably both are new one will be our longest range missle till date


----------



## Zarvan

LoveIcon said:


> Suna nahi Ala-Hazrat ne kia framaia hai? we are going to do something really long and big - so to do this we have to move everything at our disposal.


In next few days a new Missile will be tested that is for sure


----------



## Sugarcane

Zarvan said:


> In next few days a new Missile will be tested that is for sure



Can't say anything, tere jaise malang ka tuka lagne ka koi pata nahi chalta but it's not going to be really long and big thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

What's wrong with you? Let him be happy. It's going to be really really long and wide! 



LoveIcon said:


> Can't say anything, tere jaise malang ka tuka lagne ka koi pata nahi chalta but it's not going to be really long and big thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Deterrent

Hyperion said:


> What's wrong with you? Let him be happy. It's going to be really really long and wide!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Secur

Guest01 said:


> Possibly there was a test launch already? And Pakistanis did not want to report a failure to launch? Or the missile veered off course? By the way, what is with the fighter jet sorties as a couple of folks mentioned? Did the missile go offcourse? Could they be looking for it?



No, had there been and even if the Pakistani Govt didn't wish to report it, for any reason. Someone else would have, by now. So there's no need for nonsensical theories and mental masturbation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Looks like stealth Shaheen 3 is successful test .

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Zarvan

LoveIcon said:


> Can't say anything, tere jaise malang ka tuka lagne ka koi pata nahi chalta but it's not going to be really long and big thing.


Missile Test for sure because it will be disasterous for us if we release warning two times and do nothing than and I have few off my sources test is coming but new or old that I have no idea but this time it seems new one


----------



## Zarvan

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Looks like stealth Shaheen 3 is successful test .


Navy issued new dates 12 and 13th November


----------



## Bilal.

Hyperion said:


> What's wrong with you? Let him be happy. It's going to be really really long and wide!



It's not just the size of the missile... It's the trajectory it follows that matters

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Horus said:


> Looks like we are going to be disappointed.


as always last time rumour turned out to be nasr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Dr. Stranglove said:


> as always last time rumour turned out to be nasr


This time its not Nasr its bigger than Shaheen II

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Zarvan said:


> This time its not Nasr its bigger than Shaheen II


oh baba hosh k nahun ley agar kuch na long or big to phir kya kro gay wait until they test something

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Looks like stealth Shaheen 3 is successful test .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Shaheen 3 is long overdue, general reported enemy now has no way to know , when the hell fire if coming down well done scientist, it was only matter of time when we implemented the radar absorbing oaint properties and modified stealth designs into missile

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Dil kay armaan aansoon main beh gaye..

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## AUz

Horus said:


> Dil kay armaan aansoon main beh gaye..



@The Deterrent said that it was Shaheen-III about to be tested...but postponed for some reason.

So..we are near the first test of a new ballistic missile. Inshallah!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

SECURITE

060900 UTC *NOV 2014*


NAVAREA NINE (.) 303 (.) ARABIAN SEA (.) PAKISTAN (.)
APPROACHES TO KARACHI (.) MANORA (.) CHARTS PAK 5(INT 7314)
AND BA 58 (.)

2. *ANTI AIRCRAFT GUN FIRING WITH LIVE AMMUNITION WILL BE
CARRIED OUT IN POSITION 24-48.24N 066-57.22E ON FOLLOWING
SCHEDULE:*

FIRINGS DATES TIME
------------- -----
* 11 NOV 0400-1100 UTC
12-14 NOV 0730-1200 UTC*

ARC : 225 TO 270 DEGREE CLOCKWISE
SAFETY RANGE : 16000 METERS
SAFETY HEIGHT : 26000 FEET


3. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR OF ASSIGNED DANGER
AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED SCHEDULE (.)

4. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 141300 UTC NOV 2014.

http://paknavy.gov.pk/securite/20141106SEC 303.txt

.............................


----------



## osama zafar

kaku1 said:


> SLV test to keep Modi in check? Bhaang kha ke baithe ho kya?


Kha kr nahi PEE kr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

Now I want to speculate whatever it is, its something related to 'Navy' ... nothing big or wide


----------



## Zarvan

Horus said:


> Dil kay armaan aansoon main beh gaye..


Well but now Navy has issued new dates 12 and 13th November we should wait till 14th November


----------



## Zarvan

AUz said:


> @The Deterrent said that it was Shaheen-III about to be tested...but postponed for some reason.
> 
> So..we are near the first test of a new ballistic missile. Inshallah!


Well new dates are 12 and 13th November we should wait for that


----------



## Rizwan1Zb

Bhaar mein jao, looks like another same old same old, bloody Pakis, we gonna release another statement "President and Prime Minister congratulated the scientists and engineers on the successful test".


----------



## Selous

ICBMs ? Anti Aircraft Guns ?....maybe it's going to be a ICBM with anti aircraft guns


----------



## jay89

May be a sub launched babur CM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## v9s

Selous said:


> ICBMs ? Anti Aircraft Guns ?....maybe it's going to be a ICBM with anti aircraft guns


 Or maybe an autobot. God knows we need one of those robots.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## EL LOBO

So did we conducted the test??


----------



## Selous

v9s said:


> Or maybe an autobot. God knows we need one of those robots.


Yes indeed...a Suzuki autobot...or perhaps a rickshaw


----------



## Pakistan First

I'm on standby with my stock of popcorns and coke.

By the way, is any Karachi based angler here? He'll tell you that these coordinates might be the ones near / around Charna Island where many a times Pakistan Navy test fires its "golay" (local lingo)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EL LOBO

PakCyberCrewa said:


> Indian Largest website hacked by me .....
> +ww+world+in
> PAKISTAN ZINDABAD



(Y)


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

PakCyberCrewa said:


> Indian Largest website hacked by me .....
> +ww+world+in
> PAKISTAN ZINDABAD


post reported 
hey dont show off
its against forum rules

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan First

Which website?


----------



## Selous

PakCyberCrewa said:


> Indian Largest website hacked by me .....
> +ww+world+in
> PAKISTAN ZINDABAD


Sir you are a bona fide genius...good for you.


----------



## Pakistan First

Ok got it


----------



## EL LOBO

Pakistan First said:


> Ok got it
> 
> View attachment 148098



Sir *world.in* type karun to khuly ge website??


----------



## PakGuns

Hyperion said:


> What's wrong with you? Let him be happy. It's going to be really really long and wide!


yeah, but it won't be soft and fluffy...


----------



## Hyperion

LOL...... first it was a missile........ now it's anti-aircraft guns......... tomorrow it maybe small arms fire.......... day after tomorrow it may become Altaf Bhai's farts! 

I think someone hacked PAKNAV.GOV.PK 




HRK said:


> SECURITE
> 
> 060900 UTC *NOV 2014*
> 
> 
> NAVAREA NINE (.) 303 (.) ARABIAN SEA (.) PAKISTAN (.)
> APPROACHES TO KARACHI (.) MANORA (.) CHARTS PAK 5(INT 7314)
> AND BA 58 (.)
> 
> 2. *ANTI AIRCRAFT GUN FIRING WITH LIVE AMMUNITION WILL BE
> CARRIED OUT IN POSITION 24-48.24N 066-57.22E ON FOLLOWING
> SCHEDULE:*
> 
> FIRINGS DATES TIME
> ------------- -----
> * 11 NOV 0400-1100 UTC
> 12-14 NOV 0730-1200 UTC*
> 
> ARC : 225 TO 270 DEGREE CLOCKWISE
> SAFETY RANGE : 16000 METERS
> SAFETY HEIGHT : 26000 FEET
> 
> 
> 3. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR OF ASSIGNED DANGER
> AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED SCHEDULE (.)
> 
> 4. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 141300 UTC NOV 2014.
> 
> http://paknavy.gov.pk/securite/20141106SEC 303.txt
> 
> .............................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

Hyperion said:


> LOL...... first it was a missile........ now it's anti-aircraft guns......... tomorrow it maybe small arms fire.......... day after tomorrow it may become Altaf Bhai's farts!
> 
> I think someone hacked PAKNAV.GOV.PK



it seems first test of something bigger which we were expecting got cancelled (with apogee of 692 KM), but second test of S-II*A* is scheduled and navy will be at the 'site to provide security'

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

PakCyberCrewa said:


> w w
> 
> w
> 
> w(dot)world(dot)in
> indian site hacked by meeeeeeee


Noora league ki b hack kr do

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

November will be a very busy month for NAVY






http://paknavy.gov.pk/coastal/20141027SEC 120.txt

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shaheenmissile

See the Previous and later Notices of Safety are totally different.
In the First two the 08th November and 12th November ones are for very large areas and altitudes .

Later notices are for small areas and heights.

So unless someone sitting in Pakistan navy is playing pranks. The first two are for some Ballistic objects or very high altitudes and long ranges.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Basel

I didn't know about this alert but today (08.11.2014) fighter jet over Karachi flew very fast and much higher then they usually do, it looks like they were going after for some thing but can't confirm. But since 2 days unusual air force activity is happening for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

Basel said:


> I didn't know about this alert but today (08.11.2014) fighter jet over Karachi flew very fast and much higher then they usually do, it looks like they were going after for some thing but can't confirm. But since 2 days unusual air force activity is happening for sure.



at which part of Karachi ... ??


----------



## Basel

HRK said:


> at which part of Karachi ... ??



Over North Nazimabad going towards sea very fast and high.

Is Dunya new reporting any missile test of Hatf-V? as some one has posted it on a defense forum India's website.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secur

Basel said:


> Over North Nazimabad going towards sea very fast and high.
> 
> Is Dunya new reporting any missile test of Hatf-V? as some one has posted it on a defense forum India's website.



Nothing on the TV.


----------



## shaheenmissile

Seriously...makes me wonder why Issue such an international notice and disrupt Shipping+Air Traffic if they had to do nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Basel

shaheenmissile said:


> Seriously...makes me wonder why Issue such an international notice and disrupt Shipping+Air Traffic if they had to do nothing.



Then they may have tested some new rocket booster or something and it is not important to announce it as it is not a complete new system.


----------



## EagleEyes

Also it is important to note that failures are never announced.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## The SC

WebMaster said:


> Also it is important to note that failures are never announced.


Other media is always loking for sensational news, be it success or failure, it fills up the headlines and sell more.


----------



## The Deterrent

Hyperion said:


> LOL...... first it was a missile........ now it's anti-aircraft guns......... tomorrow it maybe small arms fire.......... day after tomorrow it may become Altaf Bhai's farts!
> 
> I think someone hacked PAKNAV.GOV.PK





shaheenmissile said:


> Seriously...makes me wonder why Issue such an international notice and disrupt Shipping+Air Traffic if they had to do nothing.





Basel said:


> Then they may have tested some new rocket booster or something and it is not important to announce it as it is not a complete new system.





WebMaster said:


> Also it is important to note that failures are never announced.



Calm down everyone and stop speculating. Unexpected delays happen all the time, so just wait for it. November is not over yet.

On the other hand, we might have to witness quite a bit of d**k-measuring in the following days. Reason being, NESCOM (Pakistan) already seems to be preparing for test firings of the Shaheen series. But DRDO (India) will also conduct test firings of upto 5 missiles (Prithvi-II, Agni-II, III, IV, V) in November/December.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## shaheenmissile

@The Deterrent 
India today fired 2000km Agni 2 and they say the Apogee was 600 Km. While you have been rubbishing my estimates of Shaheen-2 Apogee of 350Km.


----------



## Selous

So is Pakistan's show on for tomorrow ?


----------



## Zarvan

Selous said:


> So is Pakistan's show on for tomorrow ?


No they may test them on 12 and 13th


----------



## shaheenmissile

دل کے ارماں آنسوؤں میں بہ گئے
ہم وفا کر کہ بھی تنہا رہ گئے

This thread reminds me of the abovr song by Salma Agha.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lil Mathew

shaheenmissile said:


> @The Deterrent
> India today fired 2000km Agni 2 and they say the Apogee was 600 Km. While you have been rubbishing my estimates of Shaheen-2 Apogee of 350Km.



The altitude given in missile test warnings will be much higher than desired one.. Because a small mistake or failure will give different result especially altitude.. For example a slight variation in balancing may result in change of projectile angle..( range will be max when projectile angle=45Deg, max height will be at an angle of 90 deg)..
So dont speculate range with apogee warning...
Many countries include India generally restricts all activities above the missile testing zone without saying any specific altitue..

*Notes On Performance Figures:* They were calculated using rules of thumb, which are for missiles lofted on minimum-energy; maximum-range trajectories.

*Battlefield Ballistic Missiles*

*Range:*

1 to 149 kilometers
0.6 to 93 miles
0.54 to 80 nautical miles

*Apogee*:

0.25 to 37 kilometers
0.16 to 23 miles
0.13 to 20 nautical miles

*Time of Flight:* 14 to 171 seconds

*Delta Vee:* 0.09 to 1.1 km/sec

*Notes*: Not regulated by treaties limiting development or deployment.

*Short-Range Ballistic Missiles (SRBMs)*

*Range:*

150 to 799 kilometers
93 to 496 miles
81 to 431 nautical miles

*Apogee:*

38 to 200 kilometers
24 to 124 miles
21 to 108 nautical miles

*Time of Flight:* 171 to 396 seconds

*Delta Vee*: 1.1 to 2.54 km/sec

*Medium-Range Ballistic Missiles (MRBMs)*

*Range:*

800 to 2,399 kilometers
497 to 1,491 miles
432 to 1,295 nautical miles

*Apogee:*

200 to 600 kilometers
124 to 373 miles
108 to 324 nautical miles

*Time of Flight:* 396 to 686 seconds

*Delta Vee*: 2.55 to 4.41 km/sec

*Intermediate-Range Ballistic Missiles (IRBMs)*

*Range:*

2,400 to 5,499 kilometers
1,491 to 3,417 miles
1,296 to 2,969 nautical miles

*Apogee:*

600 to 1,375 kilometers
373 to 854 miles
324 to 742 nautical miles

*Time of Flight: *686 to 1,038 seconds

*Delta Vee*: 4.41 to 6.67 km/sec

*Intercontinental Ballistic Missiles (ICBMs)*

*Range:*

5,500 to 19,970 kilometers
3,418 to 12,409 miles
2,970 to 10,783 nautical miles

*Apogee:*

1,375 to 4,993 kilometers
854 to 3,102 miles
742 to 2,696 nautical miles

*Time of Flight:* 1,038 to 1,978 seconds

*Delta Vee*: 6.67 to 12.72 km/sec

Ballistic Missile Classifications

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

shaheenmissile said:


> دل کے ارماں آنسوؤں میں بہ گئے
> ہم وفا کر کہ بھی تنہا رہ گئے
> 
> This thread reminds me of the abovr song by Salma Agha.


We may test missile on 12th and 13th Novembet


----------



## Arsalan

Zarvan said:


> We may test missile on 12th and 13th Novembet


anything to support this claim? any report or new about any developments/preparation going on?


----------



## Zarvan

Arsalan said:


> anything to support this claim? any report or new about any developments/preparation going on?


SECURITE

050800 UTC NOV 2014


NAVAREA NINE (.) 302 (.) ARABIAN SEA (.) PAKISTAN (.) CHARTS BA
4071 AND 4705 (.)

2. *MISSILE FIRING WILL BE CARRIED OUTBETWEEN 0400 TO 0700 UTC*
ON *12 AND 13 NOV 14 *IN AREA BOUNDED BY FOLLOWING COORDINATES:

A. (1) 25-11.89N 066-21.70E
(2) 25-02.95N 066-36.57E
(3) 24-17.67N 066-04.20E
(4) 24-26.40N 065-49.20E


B. (1) 15-53.18N 060-06.12E
(2) 15-41.43N 060-25.07E
(3) 14-55.94N 059-54.68E
(4) 15-07.47N 059-35.73E


ALTITUDE 436000 METRES

3. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR AND NOT TO ENTER ASSIGNED
DANGER AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED DATES AND TIME (.)

4.* CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 130900 UTC NOV 14*.

http://paknavy.gov.pk/securite/20141105SEC 302.txt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Zarvan said:


> SECURITE
> 
> 050800 UTC NOV 2014
> 
> 
> NAVAREA NINE (.) 302 (.) ARABIAN SEA (.) PAKISTAN (.) CHARTS BA
> 4071 AND 4705 (.)
> 
> 2. *MISSILE FIRING WILL BE CARRIED OUTBETWEEN 0400 TO 0700 UTC*
> ON *12 AND 13 NOV 14 *IN AREA BOUNDED BY FOLLOWING COORDINATES:
> 
> A. (1) 25-11.89N 066-21.70E
> (2) 25-02.95N 066-36.57E
> (3) 24-17.67N 066-04.20E
> (4) 24-26.40N 065-49.20E
> 
> 
> B. (1) 15-53.18N 060-06.12E
> (2) 15-41.43N 060-25.07E
> (3) 14-55.94N 059-54.68E
> (4) 15-07.47N 059-35.73E
> 
> 
> ALTITUDE 436000 METRES
> 
> 3. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR AND NOT TO ENTER ASSIGNED
> DANGER AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED DATES AND TIME (.)
> 
> 4.* CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 130900 UTC NOV 14*.
> 
> http://paknavy.gov.pk/securite/20141105SEC 302.txt


Ok thanks.
I checked the coordinates on Google Earth and as per my working it is about 1800 Km to 2000Km area from our coast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Deterrent

shaheenmissile said:


> @The Deterrent
> India today fired 2000km Agni 2 and they say the Apogee was 600 Km. While you have been rubbishing my estimates of Shaheen-2 Apogee of 350Km.


I'm not sure what you are trying to say, but I will maintain that any estimate will continue to remain just an estimate unless an official statement like that of Agni-II arrives.


----------



## Zarvan

The Deterrent said:


> I'm not sure what you are trying to say, but I will maintain that any estimate will continue to remain just an estimate unless an official statement like that of Agni-II arrives.


Desperately waiting for 12th and 13th November


----------



## genmirajborgza786

The Deterrent said:


> I'm not sure what you are trying to say, but I will maintain that any estimate will continue to remain just an estimate unless an official statement like that of Agni-II arrives.


any chance test can be before 12 or 13 nov


----------



## Hyperion

Nope. NOTAM has to be given in advance, and our date with destiny has been set on 12th and 13th November. I'm quite confident that a new long'ish' range system will be tested.



genmirajborgza786 said:


> any chance test can be before 12 or 13 nov

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyperion

@Zarvan, don't get your hopes too high..... I feel as if IRBM has been cancelled and only MRBM will be tested. Furthermore, there are no ICBM's in the pipeline.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Deterrent

Zarvan said:


> Desperately waiting for 12th and 13th November


Don't be that desperate, from the securite it seems it will be the old Shaheen-II


genmirajborgza786 said:


> any chance test can be before 12 or 13 nov


Nope, the test be will be conducted on schedule mentioned in the securite.


----------



## kaku1

The Deterrent said:


> I'm not sure what you are trying to say, but I will maintain that any estimate will continue to remain just an estimate unless an official statement like that of Agni-II arrives.


whats the apogee going to be of Pak's new missile?


----------



## The Deterrent

kaku1 said:


> whats the apogee going to be of Pak's new missile?


The exact apogee is not known, however the safety corridor specified by Pakistan Navy's securite has an altitude of 692 km.


----------



## kaku1

The Deterrent said:


> The exact apogee is not known, however the safety corridor specified by Pakistan Navy's securite has an altitude of 692 km.



692 Km, wow. Thats huge, ICBM?


----------



## The Deterrent

kaku1 said:


> 692 Km, wow. Thats huge, ICBM?


No, the impact corridor is less than 3000km downrange. It should be assumed that 692km is a vertical offset from the actual apogee as a safety corridor.


----------



## Zarvan

Hyperion said:


> @Zarvan, don't get your hopes too high..... I feel as if IRBM has been cancelled and only MRBM will be tested. Furthermore, there are no ICBM's in the pipeline.


ICBM I am quite sure is in pipeline as for this time two Missiles will be tested one at least will be new and that will be till date our longest range Missile


----------



## Armstrong

The Deterrent said:


> No, the impact corridor is less than 3000km downrange. It should be assumed that 692km is a vertical offset from the actual apogee as a safety corridor.



What exactly does that mean in 'English' ?


----------



## kaykay

Armstrong said:


> What exactly does that mean in 'English' ?


Um actual apogee should be less than 692 km. given figure is for playing safe as sometimes missiles can act strange in case of some failure.
PS: Well you didn't ask me but still I am just putting what I understood by that statement. The deterrent can explain if I am wrong.


----------



## Armstrong

kaykay said:


> Um actual apogee should be less than 692 km. given figure is for playing safe as sometimes missiles can act strange in case of some failure.
> PS: Well you didn't ask me but still I am just putting what I understood by that statement. The deterrent can explain if I am wrong.



What the heck is an apogee ?


----------



## kaykay

Armstrong said:


> What the heck is an apogee ?


IMO highest altitude which could be achieved by that missile

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyxmt

Armstrong said:


> What the heck is an apogee ?




aapa ji, when you speak fast it comes out as apogee

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Deterrent

Armstrong said:


> What exactly does that mean in 'English' ?


Apogee is the highest altitude gained by the missile (rather RV/payload section) roughly midway during the flight. What I meant was, that from the coordinates mentioned in the securite(alert by Pakistan Navy), it seems that the missile will have a range of less than 3000 km. So it is not possible that its apogee is so large (i.e. 692 km), which is why I have assumed that actual apogee is somewhat less (lets say 500km), and the remainder is basically the safety zone (maximum possible deviation from original path).
Hope that clears it up.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

The Deterrent said:


> Apogee is the highest altitude gained by the missile (rather RV/payload section) roughly midway during the flight. What I meant was, that from the coordinates mentioned in the securite(alert by Pakistan Navy), it seems that the missile will have a range of less than 3000 km. So it is not possible that its apogee is so large (i.e. 692 km), which is why I have assumed that actual apogee is somewhat less (lets say 500km), and the remainder is basically the safety zone (maximum possible deviation from original path).
> Hope that clears it up.



So are you telling me that no ICBM is going to be tested for still some years now ?


----------



## The Deterrent

Armstrong said:


> So are you telling me that no ICBM is going to be tested for still some years now ?


Exactly. Give up that expectation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Armstrong said:


> So are you telling me that no ICBM is going to be tested for still some years now ?


And according to my sources at least for an year but after that you can expect as for SHAHEEN III it can be really soon tested


----------



## AUz

Zarvan said:


> And according to my sources at least for an year but after that you can expect as for SHAHEEN III it can be really soon tested



Shaheen III isn't ICBM.

It is IRBM...with range of near 3000km

Why you always all over the place with your info, man?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstar08

Source are making everything more confused , rather than solving ..
first @RAMPAGE and now @Zarvan


----------



## Zarvan

AUz said:


> Shaheen III isn't ICBM.
> 
> It is IRBM...with range of near 3000km
> 
> Why you always all over the place with your info, man?


I never said Shaheen III is ICBM I said Shaheen III can be tested soon but ICBM may be few years later


----------



## farhan_9909

Shaheen III can be classified as a entry level ICBM if it does has the range of 4500-5000km.


----------



## trident2010

Best of luck with the tests !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal.

farhan_9909 said:


> Shaheen III can be classified as a entry level ICBM if it does has the range of 4500-5000km.



It's an IRBM...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakGuns

Bilal. said:


> It's an IRBM...


Why the hell on earth do we need an ICBM?? We need just india under our range..we don't have any other specific target, and we can't afford more in either way... Someone explain why???


----------



## Bilal.

PakGuns said:


> Why the hell on earth do we need an ICBM?? We need just india under our range..we don't have any other specific target, and we can't afford more in either way... Someone explain why???



IRBM (Intermediate Range Ballistic Missile) =/= ICBM (Inter Continental Ballistic Missile)

IRBM are missiles with range between MRBM (Medium Range Ballistic Missile) and ICBM, i.e., 3000-5500Km.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakGuns

Bilal. said:


> IRBM (Intermediate Range Ballistic Missile) =/= ICBM (Inter Continental Ballistic Missile)
> 
> IRBM are missiles with range between MRBM (Medium Range Ballistic Missile) and ICBM, i.e., 3000-5500Km.


I know but I wanted to know how do we expect ICBM? Everyone is flying high with their homemade rumors :\ IT WILL BE ICBM, ICBM TEST IS EXPECTED BLAH BLAH....


----------



## Bilal.

PakGuns said:


> I know but I wanted to know how do we expect ICBM? Everyone is flying high with their homemade rumors :\ IT WILL BE ICBM, ICBM TEST IS EXPECTED BLAH BLAH....



You already answered it... They are *rumors* nothing more


----------



## Zarvan

PakGuns said:


> Why the hell on earth do we need an ICBM?? We need just india under our range..we don't have any other specific target, and we can't afford more in either way... Someone explain why???


We need an ICBM because unfortunately we don't have just India as our enemy sooner or later because off Israel pressure we would face USA and NATO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Bilal. said:


> You already answered it... They are *rumors* nothing more


And I am telling you they are not rumors


----------



## Hyperion

Page 28. Nothing to show. In the meantime, India has already tested two very potent missile systems. Awesome, just like us, brag brag brag and more hot air!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal.

Zarvan said:


> And I am telling you they are not rumors



Maybe but I have yet to come across a reliable source speaking about it. The capability might exist but don't think an active program does. For instance the first mention I read of Shaheen 3 was an interview of Dr. Samar back in 1999


----------



## PakGuns

Zarvan said:


> We need an ICBM because unfortunately we don't have just India as our enemy sooner or later because off Israel pressure we would face USA and NATO


No wayyyyy!!! We can't even hold Afghanistan and you're ready to take on Israel?? Well,,, its time we come out of our long held psyche of Muslim-Muslim brother and just think about what our national interests are??? We don't need to push enmity with isra-nato-us... For that particular thing we need to time travel in R&D on technology.... I mean impossible in other worda of whar you're dreaming of...  we don't need enemies...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakGuns

Hyperion said:


> Page 28. Nothing to show. In the meantime, India has already tested two very potent missile systems. Awesome, just like us, brag brag brag and more hot air!


Looks like they trolled us  with poke in combo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sree45

Pakistan Navy has been trolling PDF Pakistanis for the past couple of days..


----------



## PakGuns

sree45 said:


> Pakistan Navy has been trolling PDF Pakistanis for the past couple of days..


Well not everytime..  c-802 induction was one big party to enjoy


----------



## Jf Thunder

Why You troll us Navy?


----------



## Selous

PakGuns said:


> No wayyyyy!!! We can't even hold Afghanistan and you're ready to take on Israel?? Well,,, its time we come out of our long held psyche of Muslim-Muslim brother and just think about what our national interests are??? We don't need to push enmity with isra-nato-us... For that particular thing we need to time travel in R&D on technology.... I mean impossible in other worda of whar you're dreaming of...  we don't need enemies...


We might not need more enemies but we have them anyway...and why are you shooting down the concept of Muslim brotherhood and unity ? It's perhaps the most important concept in Islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakGuns

Selous said:


> We might not need more enemies but we have them anyway...and why are you shooting down the concept of Muslim brotherhood and unity ? It's perhaps the most important concept in Islam.


It WAS sir...but national interests comes first now...We have already destroyed our country under this concept..! I hope i don't need to go to history of f south and north waziristan- and how we are treated in KSA...So, nationalism comes first then there exist religions in our beloved country.. Please, grow up.. Just work for our own interests no need to give a damn about others..khud ko smbhalo pehlay.... ￼￼


----------



## Zarvan

Bilal. said:


> Maybe but I have yet to come across a reliable source speaking about it. The capability might exist but don't think an active program does. For instance the first mention I read of Shaheen 3 was an interview of Dr. Samar back in 1999


Program exists and going at good speed


----------



## Zarvan

PakGuns said:


> It WAS sir...but national interests comes first now...We have already destroyed our country under this concept..! I hope i don't need to go to history if south and north waziristan- and how we are treated in KSA...So, nationalism comes first then there exist religions in our beloved country.. Please, grow up.. Just work for our own interests no need to give a damn about others..khud ko smbhalo pehlay.... ￼￼


No it doesn't Islamic interest always comes first and weather you like it or not you would have to face Israel and west sooner or later

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakGuns

Selous said:


> We might not need more enemies but we have them anyway...and why are you shooting down the concept of Muslim brotherhood and unity ? It's perhaps the most important concept in Islam.


And to remind you sir..Kashmir want freedom from Pakistan as well.. That's because of Nationalism  GB also calls itself virtual part of Pakistan..so, be it.. We are equal irrespective of our religion, as a nation not as a muslim, Christian,hindu........etc.. ￼


----------



## PakGuns

Zarvan said:


> No it doesn't Islamic interest always comes first and weather you like it or not you would have to face Israel and west sooner or later


We don't need to stick our nose in arab war...abay khud ko tau smbhal lo chalay sat samndar par.... ￼


----------



## PakGuns

Whatever we don't need a freakin ICBM on topic....that's easy to detect and shot down....no ICBM u all gonna get ur heart in pieces on 12,13


----------



## Selous

PakGuns said:


> It WAS sir...but national interests comes first now...We have already destroyed our country under this concept..! I hope i don't need to go to history of f south and north waziristan- and how we are treated in KSA...So, nationalism comes first then there exist religions in our beloved country.. Please, grow up.. Just work for our own interests no need to give a damn about others..khud ko smbhalo pehlay.... ￼￼


Have you perhaps thought that all the problems we face today are because of selfishness...it's high time we forget our differences and start working for the good of all....according to your view every nation (i.e. country) must focus only on its self, thus we can extend that to every race working for its self, every person working for himself etc...this is a poisonous viewpoint. The reason why Islam is so phenomenal is that it advocates putting others before yourself. That is the concept that created the proud legacy we inherited and are now so busy destroying with nationalism and tribalism and all these isms and schisms.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakGuns

St


Selous said:


> Have you perhaps thought that all the problems we face today are because of selfishness...it's high time we forget our differences and start working for the good of all....according to your view every nation (i.e. country) must focus only on its self, thus we can extend that to every race working for its self, every person working for himself etc...this is a poisonous viewpoint. The reason why Islam is so phenomenal is that it advocates putting others before yourself. That is the concept that created the proud legacy we inherited and are now so busy destroying with nationalism and tribalism and all these isms and schisms.


 Still we don't need an ICBM..


----------



## Selous

PakGuns said:


> And to remind you sir..Kashmir want freedom from Pakistan as well.. That's because of Nationalism  GB also calls itself virtual part of Pakistan..so, be it.. We are equal irrespective of our religion, as a nation not as a muslim, Christian,hindu........etc.. ￼





PakGuns said:


> St
> 
> Still we don't need an ICBM..


Well we don't need it in the short term future but it would be nice to have one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Selous

Besides the research and development that goes into building ICBMs is useful in other fields as well, not to mention the potential for space use. Modified ICBMs could be commercialized for space use and generate a good bit of income.


----------



## IceCold

So has the bubble of Pakistan testing ICMB busted yet or not. Come on guys seriously with a PM like Nawaz do we really expect Pakistan to actually stand up. Now the decision of making an ICBM may lie with the army to some extent (Again government has to release funds for such a program) but we all know both top brass of the armed forces and the nawaz government are on the same page when it comes to the US, they both like to bend and spread wide open. So we are not going anywhere regarding ICBM. 

So lets first get rid of riggers and corrupt leaches and than dream about having an ICBM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alibaz

Zarvan said:


> We need an ICBM because unfortunately we don't have just India as our enemy sooner or later because off Israel pressure we would face USA and NATO


First we need to take care of ourselves and then talk about fighting with others. Sure we must maintain minimum deterrence but we also need to develop internal harmony, human resource, economy, infrastructure and many more things. There are so many things which one can counter with good deplomacy. I think we need to work a lot and in all fields.


----------



## Kompromat

If there is no test in this week, lets ban @The Deterrent and @Rashid Mahmood as a protest.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## oFFbEAT

Jf Thunder said:


> Why You troll us Navy?


.....ban kardo 'saaley' ko....


----------



## shaheenmissile

Armstrong said:


> What the heck is an apogee ?



In Urdu.
آپا جی

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RAMPAGE

rockstar08 said:


> Source are making everything more confused , rather than solving ..
> first @RAMPAGE and now @Zarvan


Sabrun Sabrun !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## truthseeker2010

HRK said:


> SECURITE
> 
> 060900 UTC *NOV 2014*
> 
> 
> NAVAREA NINE (.) 303 (.) ARABIAN SEA (.) PAKISTAN (.)
> APPROACHES TO KARACHI (.) MANORA (.) CHARTS PAK 5(INT 7314)
> AND BA 58 (.)
> 
> 2. *ANTI AIRCRAFT GUN FIRING WITH LIVE AMMUNITION WILL BE
> CARRIED OUT IN POSITION 24-48.24N 066-57.22E ON FOLLOWING
> SCHEDULE:*
> 
> FIRINGS DATES TIME
> ------------- -----
> * 11 NOV 0400-1100 UTC
> 12-14 NOV 0730-1200 UTC*
> 
> ARC : 225 TO 270 DEGREE CLOCKWISE
> SAFETY RANGE : 16000 METERS
> SAFETY HEIGHT : 26000 FEET
> 
> 
> 3. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR OF ASSIGNED DANGER
> AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED SCHEDULE (.)
> 
> 4. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 141300 UTC NOV 2014.
> 
> http://paknavy.gov.pk/securite/20141106SEC 303.txt
> 
> .............................



Live firing at manora? why not in open sea, manora is a civilian area and and they are populated areas close and also the port. Does not make sense to me......


----------



## HRK

truthseeker2010 said:


> Live firing at manora? why not in open sea, manora is a civilian area and and they are populated areas close and also the port. Does not make sense to me......



check the coordinates its in open sea ...


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

It will be a damned good response to india's recent missile test - which given the timing - can only be interpreted as having hostile overtones.

conduct the test not far to border with Rajasthan....thats what should be done

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> It will be a damned good response to india's recent missile test - which given the timing - can only be interpreted as having hostile overtones.
> 
> conduct the test not far to border with Rajasthan....thats what should be done


If u actually want to give a good response then wait for the a5 test lol


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

45'22' said:


> If u actually want to give a good response then wait for the a5 test lol



that's a PRC-centric missile....we'll let the Chinese handle that one

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Canister fire a Shaheen III, that would be a good response to the canister firing/induction of Agni 5.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farhan_9909

RAMPAGE said:


> Sabrun Sabrun !!!




sabrun gunjaish khatmun wallah,only testun testun or annocun cancelun projectun

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Donatello

45'22' said:


> If u actually want to give a good response then wait for the a5 test lol



Yeah, go for it genius, it will go right over Pakistan and end up somewhere in your Afghan Northern Alliance mud hut.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Deterrent

Horus said:


> If there is no test in this week, lets ban @The Deterrent and @Rashid Mahmood as a protest.


Why not 


Abu Zolfiqar said:


> It will be a damned good response to india's recent missile test - which given the timing - can only be interpreted as having hostile overtones.
> 
> conduct the test not far to border with Rajasthan....thats what should be done


There are no responses in these kind of missile tests, they are scheduled over a year in advance. The only responses/show-of-force-tests are found in case of military exercises being conducted in a tense environment (border standoffs etc).


Water Car Engineer said:


> Canister fire a Shaheen III, that would be a good response to the canister firing/induction of Agni 5.


While canisterization would be a nice development, there is no need to "respond" to any weapons test India/DRDO conducts. As I said, there are no responses in the first place to begin with. Past events are a result of pure coincidence (because of periodic testing) or favorable conditions being available to both parties (NESCOM/DRDO) at the same time of the year .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

PakGuns said:


> We don't need to stick our nose in arab war...abay khud ko tau smbhal lo chalay sat samndar par.... ￼


That is not just an arab war that is 
war off all Muslims and we would havd to get involved and no Kashmiri wants to seperate from Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

IceCold said:


> So has the bubble of Pakistan testing ICMB busted yet or not. Come on guys seriously with a PM like Nawaz do we really expect Pakistan to actually stand up. Now the decision of making an ICBM may lie with the army to some extent (Again government has to release funds for such a program) but we all know both top brass of the armed forces and the nawaz government are on the same page when it comes to the US, they both like to bend and spread wide open. So we are not going anywhere regarding ICBM.
> 
> So lets first get rid of riggers and corrupt leaches and than dream about having an ICBM.


Missiles have nothing to do with government permission Armed Forces control and decide that


----------



## AUz

Water Car Engineer said:


> Canister fire a Shaheen III, that would be a good response to the canister firing/induction of Agni 5.



Yar, what tests india has conducted recently? (I know Agni II happened yesterday)...anything else?

Also, can you share videos of indian tests? thanks!


----------



## Water Car Engineer

AUz said:


> Yar, what tests india has conducted recently? (I know Agni II happened yesterday)...anything else?
> 
> Also, can you share videos of indian tests? thanks!




Most recent are LRSAM/Barak 8 SAM, Agni 2, then Nirbhay. Agni 4 and a canistered Agni 5 will be tested shortly.



The Deterrent said:


> While canisterization would be a nice development, there is no need to "respond" to any weapons test India/DRDO conducts. As I said, there are no responses in the first place to begin with. Past events are a result of pure coincidence (because of periodic testing) or favorable conditions being available to both parties (NESCOM/DRDO) at the same time of the year .



I know it's not a reactionary type of thing. Just going along.


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Horus said:


> If there is no test in this week, lets ban @The Deterrent and @Rashid Mahmood as a protest.




Some missile tests are never publicised.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

ICBMS are just waste of money, they are costly, and easy to detect. Need to Work on submarines. 
I'm Excepting missile test tomorrow. May be babar cruise missile naval version.


----------



## Ammyy

Rashid Mahmood said:


> Some missile tests are never publicised.



Do you think you can hide test of MRBM??


----------



## Ammyy

Rashid Mahmood said:


> Some missile tests are never publicised.



Do you think you can hide test of MRBM??


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Ammyy said:


> Do you think you can hide test of MRBM??



The NAVAREA warning does not mention an MRBM test.


----------



## Kinetic

Rashid Mahmood said:


> The NAVAREA warning does not mention an MRBM test.




Than what it is?


----------



## AsianLion

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> conduct the test not far to border with Rajasthan....thats what should be done




How about one launch from Siachen, going above Kargil towards South, Karachi and into deep end of Arabian Sea - it will great to see Indian radar detection capabilities and some dhotis getting wet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ammyy

AsianUnion said:


> How about one launch from Siachen, going above Kargil towards South, Karachi and into deep end of Arabian Sea - it will great to see Indian radar detection capabilities and some dhotis getting wet.



 Launch from Siachen ? How ? You dnt have access to Siachen at first place then how you will launch missile from there?



> some dhotis getting wet



I think you feel same when India test fires missiles ... As Indian tests so many missiles I am sure your salwar always remain wet?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

Horus said:


> If there is no test in this week, lets ban @The Deterrent and @Rashid Mahmood as a protest.


I fully agree and also @RAMPAGE


----------



## farhan_9909

Instead of long range missile,our top priority should be Submarine launched cruise missile.

We should also develop a Air launched cruise missile but with atleast 2mach speed for nuclear strike from JF-17/F-16


----------



## IceCold

So the thread title has be changed now to a medium range missile


----------



## jugad

What is it shaheen 3 or babur ? Anyways good luck


----------



## HRK

Rashid Mahmood said:


> Some missile tests are never* publicised.*



alla hazrat koi wazeefa-e-khas innat farma dey ke is mureed-e-beydaam ko bi koi mokil mil jaay 'idhar udhar' ki khabar giri ke liya taka bande ke dil ko tashfee hoo oor aap ko dua dey ....

Missile wali sarkar @The Deterrent ne tu saaf inkaar kar diya hai .... iis liya main ne apna piir badl liya hai ...


----------



## PakGuns

Zarvan said:


> That is not just an arab war that is
> war off all Muslims and we would havd to get involved and no Kashmiri wants to seperate from Pakistan


No Kashmiri wants to separate?? LOL.. You can't argue on that with me..Because I had a tour there this August and I know what is what...


----------



## ni8mare

PakGuns said:


> No Kashmiri wants to separate?? LOL.. You can't argue on that with me..Because I had a tour there this August and I know what is what...


tell us your travel experience plz..........
may be you can open a thread about it also......


----------



## trident2010

Interesting to see what PN is upto. I think ship/submarine launched cruise missile is probable.


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

HRK said:


> alla hazrat koi wazeefa-e-khas innat farma dey ke is mureed-e-beydaam ko bi koi mokil mil jaay 'idhar udhar' ki khabar giri ke liya taka bande ke dil ko tashfee hoo oor aap ko dua dey ....
> 
> Missile wali sarkar @The Deterrent ne tu saaf inkaar kar diya hai .... iis liya main ne apna piir badl liya hai ...



Bro, 
I'm not privy to classified info.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

PakGuns said:


> No Kashmiri wants to separate?? LOL.. You can't argue on that with me..Because I had a tour there this August and I know what is what...


Mr I had many tours and know those people most don't want separation Mr one tour and you think you know the people tells a lot about you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acid rain

Rashid Mahmood said:


> Some missile tests are never publicised.



You are obligated to publicise. It's in agreement. You have to let your neighbor....In this case India, know of any missile test or it might be considered an hostile launch when detected...It goes both ways.


----------



## AUz

acid rain said:


> You are obligated to publicise. It's in agreement. You have to let your neighbor....In this case India, know of any missile test or it might be considered an hostile launch when detected...It goes both ways.



All tests aren't "hot"...ps, there are always loopholes around agreements.

For example: If Pakistan tests a new cruise missile..then it does not need to tell india..since the agreement is for ballistic missiles only.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

Zarvan said:


> Desperately waiting for 12th and 13th November



Again, the coordinate show only 1500 Km range so not get your hopes very high that it will be a new system. It may be but more chance are it will not be the case and even if we do fire, it will be evaluation of systems already in operation. Lets see what happens but again, the coordinates cover a range of about 1500 Km only.


----------



## Zarvan

Arsalan said:


> Again, the coordinate show only 1500 Km range so not get your hopes very high that it will be a new system. It may be but more chance are it will not be the case and even if we do fire, it will be evaluation of systems already in operation. Lets see what happens but again, the coordinates cover a range of about 1500 Km only.


If it would have been 1500 or small range Missiles Navy wouldn't have been issue warning for sir its something new and on bigger scale this time if fired from Lang than its definitely has longer range than Shaheen II if from sea than most probably its Naval Version of Babur but I think there will be two tests


----------



## Arsalan

Zarvan said:


> If it would have been 1500 or small range Missiles Navy wouldn't have been issue warning for sir its something new and on bigger scale this time if fired from Lang than its definitely has longer range than Shaheen II if from sea than most probably its Naval Version of Babur but I think there will be two tests



NO dear, even if it is an existing system, even if it is a small range missile the warning had to be issued as per protocol. 
Regarding range, more chances are that an medium to long range missile will be test fired from Sonmiani and the given coordinates of area cordoned off means the range to be around 1500 Km. If it is fired from Tilla Joia - Jehlum, this increase the potential range significantly but any test from there is unlikely. That range is primarily used by KRL that developed the Ghauri series of missiles and Ghauri III have been canceled some years ago. 
So in case that it do turn out to be a new system then a longer range Babur cruise missile is most appropriate fit. Provided there is no error in our calculation of range. 
So again, in light of the coordinates shade, it seem it will be some old system (warning had to be given in that case as well) with range of around 1500 to 2000Km, lets see if there is anything AT ALL!!


----------



## shaheenmissile

Arsalan said:


> Again, the coordinate show only 1500 Km range so not get your hopes very high that it will be a new system. It may be but more chance are it will not be the case and even if we do fire, it will be evaluation of systems already in operation. Lets see what happens but again, the coordinates cover a range of about 1500 Km only.


Initial tests are mostly without roll maneuvers and on a lofted trajectory,and never on maximum range. So we cant be too sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Arsalan said:


> NO dear, even if it is an existing system, even if it is a small range missile the warning had to be issued as per protocol.
> Regarding range, more chances are that an medium to long range missile will be test fired from Sonmiani and the given coordinates of area cordoned off means the range to be around 1500 Km. If it is fired from Tilla Joia - Jehlum, this increase the potential range significantly but any test from there is unlikely. That range is primarily used by KRL that developed the Ghauri series of missiles and Ghauri III have been canceled some years ago.
> So in case that it do turn out to be a new system then a longer range Babur cruise missile is most appropriate fit. Provided there is no error in our calculation of range.
> So again, in light of the coordinates shade, it seem it will be some old system (warning had to be given in that case as well) with range of around 1500 to 2000Km, lets see if there is anything AT ALL!!


SIR I have a source but this times it looks bigger lets hope for the best

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

Zarvan said:


> SIR I have a source but this times it looks bigger lets hope for the best



@Zarvan agar source ghlat hoi na tu I will start calling u Modi .... 

As a second thought 'Subramanian Swamy' also look fine ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## krash

PakGuns said:


> No Kashmiri wants to separate?? LOL.. You can't argue on that with me..Because I had a tour there this August and I know what is what...



Really? What say we take this to another, more appropriate thread? Would love to hear what you learnt through your tour there this August. I too would like to know what is what 

Tag me anywhere and I'll come and listen.

@Zarvan not here.


----------



## Zarvan

HRK said:


> @Zarvan agar source ghlat hoi na tu I will start calling u Modi ....
> 
> As a second thought 'Subramanian Swamy' also look fine ....


Well SHAHEEN III will be tested soon if not next few days than a little more time but not much

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

PakGuns said:


> No Kashmiri wants to separate?? LOL.. You can't argue on that with me..Because I had a tour there this August and I know what is what...


how many people did u interact with einstien u cant argue with me i fraking live here


----------



## The Deterrent

farhan_9909 said:


> Instead of long range missile,our top priority should be Submarine launched cruise missile.
> 
> We should also develop a Air launched cruise missile but with atleast 2mach speed for nuclear strike from JF-17/F-16


An improved MRBM should be our priority because of the potential arising Indian capabilities in the field of missile defense. SLCM is a priority, just not a publicized one because of obvious repercussions.

Lets hope PAF gets its hands on YJ-12 or Sino-ASMP-A missiles in the future, they can be used for nuclear roles.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Armstrong

krash said:


> Really? What say we take this to another, more appropriate thread? Would love to hear what you learnt through your tour there this August. I too would like to know what is what
> 
> Tag me anywhere and I'll come and listen.



You are a Kashmiri ?  

I hope you're a Butt Sahib as well !


----------



## Iggy

Rashid Mahmood said:


> The NAVAREA warning does not mention an MRBM test.



Correct me if I am wrong, but is there an agreement between our countries to inform each other before ballistic missile tests?


----------



## The Deterrent

seiko said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but is there an agreement between our countries to inform each other before ballistic missile tests?


Yes there is, so that test launches are not perceived as an assault, specially in a tense pre-war-like situation.


----------



## Iggy

The Deterrent said:


> Yes there is, so that test launches are not perceived as an assault, specially in a tense pre-war-like situation.



So mate, there is no way you cannot secretly conduct a test or withheld the result of the test as @Rashid Mahmood said.. I mean enemy countries will also watching your moves right?


----------



## The Deterrent

seiko said:


> So mate, there is no way you cannot secretly conduct a test or withheld the result of the test as @Rashid Mahmood said.. I mean enemy countries will also watching your moves right?


Indeed, a secret ballistic missile launch cannot be conducted without informing India. However, it is in our control whether to inform media about the event or not, provided Indian authorities don't pass it on to their media. 
India not only watches the moves, but also attempts are made to track the flight path of our missiles and obtain related information.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## v9s

seiko said:


> So mate, there is no way you cannot secretly conduct a test or withheld the result of the test as @Rashid Mahmood said.. I mean enemy countries will also watching your moves right?


 What he meant was publically announce them to the Pakistani public. India would obviously be alerted of any upcoming ballistic tests, plus ballistic missile tests aren't exactly hard to keep secret by any nation that's watching from "up above."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

The Deterrent said:


> An improved MRBM should be our priority because of the potential arising Indian capabilities in the field of missile defense. SLCM is a priority, just not a publicized one because of obvious repercussions.
> 
> 
> Lets hope PAF gets its hands on YJ-12 or Sino-ASMP-A missiles in the future, they can be used for nuclear roles.



Rightly said. However do note that our main arsenal of MRBM contains Shaheen 1, Shaheen 1A and Shaheen 2. Now the longest range Shaheen 2 is fitted with a an advanced re-entry vehicle that have four control fins and side thrusters that enables the trajectory of re-entry vehicle to be altered in terminal phase. This provides with much increased accuracy (it is claimed that this missile can perform surgical strikes) and also enables the re-entry vehicle/warhead to perform evasive maneuvers in order to defeat any anti-ballistic missile system. Same goes for Shaheen 1A that have a similar maneuverable re-entry vehicle. All the Shaheen series missiles have Post-Separation Attitude Correction system providing for greater accuracy and high maneuverability to avoid anti-ballistic missile systems. What further needs to be developed is MIRV (reported to be under development. Once that is done that will effectively solve the MRBM section for Pakistan military.

All said, i feel that MIRV when ready will come with an increased range Shaheen 3 and will later also equip Shaheen 2 missiles, but will start off with Shaheen 3.




seiko said:


> So mate, there is no way you cannot secretly conduct a test or withheld the result of the test as @Rashid Mahmood said.. I mean enemy countries will also watching your moves right?



No we cant but this also do not mean that media will also be informed before hand. Same goes for Indian tests mostly. So if there is a test of the cards, the Indian authorities will be notified before-hand. That is the deal! 





shaheenmissile said:


> Initial tests are mostly without roll maneuvers and on a lofted trajectory, and never on maximum range. So we cant be too sure.



Agreed but then again 1500 Km is a bit too low if it is Shaheen 3 so I stand by that I do nt think it will be Shaheen 3. Lets see what happens. I am not going to speculate J

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Deterrent

Arsalan said:


> Rightly said. However do note that our main arsenal of MRBM contains Shaheen 1, Shaheen 1A and Shaheen 2. Now the longest range Shaheen 2 is fitted with a an advanced re-entry vehicle that have four control fins and side thrusters that enables the trajectory of re-entry vehicle to be altered in terminal phase. This provides with much increased accuracy (it is claimed that this missile can perform surgical strikes) and also enables the re-entry vehicle/warhead to perform evasive maneuvers in order to defeat any anti-ballistic missile system. Same goes for Shaheen 1A that have a similar maneuverable re-entry vehicle. All the Shaheen series missiles have Post-Separation Attitude Correction system providing for greater accuracy and high maneuverability to avoid anti-ballistic missile systems. What further needs to be developed is MIRV (reported to be under development. Once that is done that will effectively solve the MRBM section for Pakistan military.


Some corrections there, Shaheen-IA & Shaheen-II don't have any fins on the RV, and use thrusters instead. While the theoretical capability of altering trajectory is there, it can't be put to practice because of lack of onboard fuel for correction system.There is only enough to put the RV on the correct trajectory, and the TCS is jettisoned soon after (while the RV is still in ascent). 


Arsalan said:


> All said, i feel that MIRV when ready will come with an increased range Shaheen 3 and will later also equip Shaheen 2 missiles, but will start off with Shaheen 3.


Thats correct, similar approach is being followed, however because of lesser payload capability of Shaheen-II, it won't be possible to put MIRVs on it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AUz

The Deterrent said:


> Some corrections there, Shaheen-IA & Shaheen-II don't have any fins on the RV, and use thrusters instead. While the theoretical capability of altering trajectory is there, it can't be put to practice because of lack of onboard fuel for correction system.There is only enough to put the RV on the correct trajectory, and the TCS is jettisoned soon after (while the RV is still in ascent).
> 
> Thats correct, similar approach is being followed, however because of lesser payload capability of Shaheen-II, it won't be possible to put MIRVs on it.



So Shaheen-III with upgraded technology and sophisticated MIRV payloads becomes *a necessity* for Pakistani strategic strike command.

Wonder if this can be used as diplomatic/strategic rationale/explanation to develop an ICBMish type long range, heavy-payload carrying, massive missile system..and Pakistan can go like "Hey, we need to counter india's ABM systems..and our current missiles are small and can't be fitted with appropriate technologies. We need to develop this system to meet our needs." ...

I don't know...


----------



## slapshot

PakGuns said:


> No Kashmiri wants to separate?? LOL.. You can't argue on that with me..Because I had a tour there this August and I know what is what...


I too have not so different experience then yours when I went there last year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Deterrent

AUz said:


> So Shaheen-III with upgraded technology and sophisticated MIRV payloads becomes *a necessity* for Pakistani strategic strike command.


Indeed.


AUz said:


> Wonder if this can be used as diplomatic/strategic rationale/explanation to develop an ICBMish type long range, heavy-payload carrying, massive missile system..and Pakistan can go like "Hey, we need to counter india's ABM systems..and our current missiles are small and can't be fitted with appropriate technologies. We need to develop this system to meet our needs." ...


Nope, it does not works like that. Pakistan won't develop a sophisticated and expensive system if there isn't any considerable threat, its a waste of time and resources. Haha no, these are lame excuses.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

The Deterrent said:


> Indeed, a secret ballistic missile launch cannot be conducted without informing India. However, it is in our control whether to inform media about the event or not, provided Indian authorities don't pass it on to their media.
> India not only watches the moves, but also attempts are made to track the flight path of our missiles and obtain related information.



That is what the Swordfish portable radars are for, apart from the fixed radar installations. And of late....the _'pie-in-the-skies'_.


----------



## shaheenmissile

Watch Ghauri missile test. You will notice it goes straight up. No roll maneuver. Goes on a lofted trajectory,playing safe. As lofted trajectory means RV enters atmosphere at high angle or near vertical,and no need for sophisticated materials and advanced course correction systems.
Then watch Shaheen missile onwards. All ballistic missiles after shaheen 1 change course from verical to slanting,indicative of depressed trajectory. Means massive improvement in missiles capability to navigate, stay on course and make adjustments to the course.
Alsi RV hits atmosphete at shallow angles,anf generates tooo much stress and heat,requiring use of advanced materials.

I disagree with Deterrant who likes to play down Pakistans missile capabilities and says not much improvements made.


----------



## Jf Thunder

oFFbEAT said:


> .....ban kardo 'saaley' ko....


..........NOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Karl

New NOTAM

http://paknavy.gov.pk/securite/20141111SEC 306.txt

SECURITE

111215 UTC NOV 2014


NAVAREA NINE (.) 306 (.) ARABIAN SEA (.) PAKISTAN (.) CHARTS PAK 33,
58 (INT 7019) BA 4071 AND 4705 (.)

2. MISSILE FIRING WILL BE CARRIED OUT BETWEEN 0600 TO 0900 UTC ON
13 AND 14 NOV 2014 IN AREA BOUNDED BY FOLLOWING COORDINATES:

A. (1) 25-10.63N 066-21.24E
(2) 25-02.31N 066-36.83E
(3) 24-16.71N 066-04.30E
(4) 24-25.03N 065-49.03E



B. (1) 14-40.15N 059-26.80E
(2) 14-29.64N 059-46.29E
(3) 13-43.56N 059-16.77E
(4) 13-54.61N 058-56.74E


ALTITUDE 436000 METRES

3. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR AND NOT TO ENTER ASSIGNED
DANGER AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED DATES AND TIME (.)

4. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 141100 UTC NOV 2014.

5.CANCEL NAVAREA NINE WARNING 302 OF 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acid rain

AUz said:


> All tests aren't "hot"...ps, there are always loopholes around agreements.
> 
> For example: If Pakistan tests a new cruise missile..then it does not need to tell india..since the agreement is for ballistic missiles only.



All missile tests need to be notified same goes for war exercises - that's the drill....except the battlefield one's.


----------



## The Deterrent

Karl said:


> New NOTAM
> 
> http://paknavy.gov.pk/securite/20141111SEC 306.txt
> 
> SECURITE
> 
> 111215 UTC NOV 2014
> 
> 
> NAVAREA NINE (.) 306 (.) ARABIAN SEA (.) PAKISTAN (.) CHARTS PAK 33,
> 58 (INT 7019) BA 4071 AND 4705 (.)
> 
> 2. MISSILE FIRING WILL BE CARRIED OUT BETWEEN 0600 TO 0900 UTC ON
> 13 AND 14 NOV 2014 IN AREA BOUNDED BY FOLLOWING COORDINATES:
> 
> A. (1) 25-10.63N 066-21.24E
> (2) 25-02.31N 066-36.83E
> (3) 24-16.71N 066-04.30E
> (4) 24-25.03N 065-49.03E
> 
> 
> 
> B. (1) 14-40.15N 059-26.80E
> (2) 14-29.64N 059-46.29E
> (3) 13-43.56N 059-16.77E
> (4) 13-54.61N 058-56.74E
> 
> 
> ALTITUDE 436000 METRES
> 
> 3. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR AND NOT TO ENTER ASSIGNED
> DANGER AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED DATES AND TIME (.)
> 
> 4. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 141100 UTC NOV 2014.
> 
> 5.CANCEL NAVAREA NINE WARNING 302 OF 2014



Looks like the test has been delayed by 1 day, and the second impact corridor in this new securite (indicated by blue pins) puts the impact exactly 1500km downrange from the coastal test facility. The altitude corridor (<436km) and range show that it will be Shaheen-II, most probably a training launch by SFC since the project is dead with respect to development.








shaheenmissile said:


> I disagree with Deterrant who likes to play down Pakistans missile capabilities and says not much improvements made.


Truth hurts.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AsianLion

Ammyy said:


> Launch from Siachen ? How ? You dnt have access to Siachen at first place then how you will launch missile from there?




Greetings from Siachen: Facebook


----------



## farhan_9909

Karl said:


> New NOTAM
> 
> http://paknavy.gov.pk/securite/20141111SEC 306.txt
> 
> SECURITE
> 
> 111215 UTC NOV 2014
> 
> 
> NAVAREA NINE (.) 306 (.) ARABIAN SEA (.) PAKISTAN (.) CHARTS PAK 33,
> 58 (INT 7019) BA 4071 AND 4705 (.)
> 
> 2. MISSILE FIRING WILL BE CARRIED OUT BETWEEN 0600 TO 0900 UTC ON
> 13 AND 14 NOV 2014 IN AREA BOUNDED BY FOLLOWING COORDINATES:
> 
> A. (1) 25-10.63N 066-21.24E
> (2) 25-02.31N 066-36.83E
> (3) 24-16.71N 066-04.30E
> (4) 24-25.03N 065-49.03E
> 
> 
> 
> B. (1) 14-40.15N 059-26.80E
> (2) 14-29.64N 059-46.29E
> (3) 13-43.56N 059-16.77E
> (4) 13-54.61N 058-56.74E
> 
> 
> ALTITUDE 436000 METRES
> 
> 3. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR AND NOT TO ENTER ASSIGNED
> DANGER AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED DATES AND TIME (.)
> 
> 4. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 141100 UTC NOV 2014.
> 
> 5.CANCEL NAVAREA NINE WARNING 302 OF 2014



Bhai jaan ab iski kitni range hai?main to confuse ho gya hoon

Pehla 5000km,pir 3000km pir 2000-2200km aur ab shaid 1000-1200km par ittefaq ho gaya hai


----------



## Bilal.

farhan_9909 said:


> Bhai jaan ab iski kitni range hai?main to confuse ho gya hoon
> 
> Pehla 5000km,pir 3000km pir 2000-2200km aur ab shaid 1000-1200km par ittefaq ho gaya hai



Yeh tau jamhoriyat ka husn hai

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Jazzbot

farhan_9909 said:


> Bhai jaan ab iski kitni range hai?main to confuse ho gya hoon
> 
> Pehla 5000km,pir 3000km pir 2000-2200km aur ab shaid 1000-1200km par ittefaq ho gaya hai




We are heading towards good old Nasr test again..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaykay

Ye to wahi haal ho gaya ki koi gulab jamun ko muh ke pass latka ke chhod de. LOLs Anyway good luck with the tests!!


----------



## krash

Armstrong said:


> You are a Kashmiri ?
> 
> I hope you're a Butt Sahib as well !



Haha yeah  50% Butt Sahib, from my mother's side, does that count?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

krash said:


> Haha yeah  50% Butt Sahib, from my mother's side, does that count?



Welcome to the _Brotherhood of the Butts_ my Brother !  

You know that doesn't sound right !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

Donatello said:


> Yeah, go for it genius, it will go right over Pakistan and end up somewhere in your Afghan Northern Alliance mud hut.



Going by ur logic Einstein..... i guess Mars orbiter might have paid a friendly visit to Islamabad


----------



## raazh

On a lighter note: According to Pervaiz Rashid .. Pakistan was going to Test a Missile with 10,000KM range .. but dharnay kee waja sey sirf 1000KM wala hoo ga .. wo bhi "Maybe"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

Armstrong said:


> Brotherhood of the Butts




That sounds funny..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Jazzbot said:


> That sounds funny..



Mazaaak na urraoooo !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## truthseeker2010

HRK said:


> check the coordinates its in open sea ...



sorry sir it isn't I just checked it on Google earth. its just 300 meter from land.


----------



## krash

Armstrong said:


> Welcome to the _Brotherhood of the Butts_ my Brother !
> 
> You know that doesn't sound right !



Thank you! 

Not at all! That's the one reason why I'm super glad that my dad is a Kashmiri Sheikh, that and the fact that Butts tend to gain weight too easy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

krash said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Not at all! That's the one reason why I'm super glad that my dad is a Kashmiri Sheikh, that and the fact that Butts tend to gain weight too easy.



So which part of Kashmir are you from and do you speak any Koshur ?


----------



## krash

Armstrong said:


> So which part of Kashmir are you from and do you speak any Koshur ?



All four of my grandparents migrated from Srinagar a few years before the partition, have some family still there. Apparently our forefathers were settled their since ancient history and hence no one knows if we ever had a village. Grandparents used to speak it fluently, Dad speaks it barely. Us kids never caught on, we are an embarrassment to our heritage 

What about you?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

krash said:


> All four of my grandparents migrated from Srinagar a few years before the partition, have some family still there. Apparently our forefathers were settled their since ancient history and hence no one knows if we ever had a village. Grandparents used to speak it fluently, Dad speaks it barely. Us kids never caught on, we are an embarrassment to our heritage
> 
> What about you?



Our ancestral village is Khrew (in Indian Occupied Kashmir) but my Great-Grandfather settled in Murree for business purposes as he was a Cloth Merchant trading between Srinagar, Murree/Pindi and Kabul or so I'm told. So my Grandfather was born in Murree in 1913 but he used to go back and forth between Srinagar and Murree because apparently back then Kashmiris used to come to the areas that became Pakistan (especially Pakistani Punjab) quite frequently either for trade, work or if only to escape the Dogra's atrocities. 

The rest of the extended family came from Srinagar, Khrew and from some areas in Jammu at the time of the Partition though most didn't make it.

I know an Old Uncle who's 70 individual something family was cut-down when coming from Jammu and only he and his Brother made it to Pakistan. It was really something listening to him telling us how they ran and ran throughout the night while they hid themselves during the day till they stumbled upon a field somewhere and on hearing the Azan they mustered the courage to ask someone where they were and on being told that they were in Sialkot (actually some village near it but I've forgotten the name) they wept like crazy. 

So far as I know we had family in Srinagar but most of them immigrated to other countries or came to Pakistan via those countries because they just were swept away by the abundance of love that the Indian State and their Security Forces had for Kashmiris. 

I don't speak any Koshur nor does my Father or my Grandfather; I suppose because we like most Kashmiris in Punjab culturally and linguistically assimilated with the local population. Plus that kind of Ethno-Linguistic Nationalism is pretty much out of character for Kashmiris. 

But @waz *Bhai* - another Kashmiri on PDF - is fluent in Koshur !  

Though he can't cook wazwan even if his life depended upon it !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HRK

truthseeker2010 said:


> Live firing at manora? *why not in open sea*, manora is a *civilian area *and and they are *populated areas* close and also* the port*. Does not make sense to me......





HRK said:


> check the coordinates its in open sea ...





truthseeker2010 said:


> sorry sir it isn't I just checked it on Google earth. its just 300 meter from land.









*why not in open sea --------- Its in the open sea

civilian area ------------ its near Himalaya Naval Base

populated areas ------ Near to Mangrove Jungle & Open Area 

The port ------ No its far from port, view attachment 






*


----------



## krash

Armstrong said:


> Our ancestral village is Khrew (in Indian Occupied Kashmir) but my Great-Grandfather settled in Murree for business purposes as he was a Cloth Merchant trading between Srinagar, Murree/Pindi and Kabul or so I'm told. So my Grandfather was born in Murree in 1913 but he used to go back and forth between Srinagar and Murree because apparently back then Kashmiris used to come to the areas that became Pakistan (especially Pakistani Punjab) quite frequently either for trade, work or if only to escape the Dogra's atrocities.



Yup, same reason why my grandparents migrated when my eldest uncle was born.



> The rest of the extended family came from Srinagar, Khrew and from some areas in Jammu at the time of the Partition though most didn't make it.
> 
> I know an Old Uncle who's 70 individual something family was cut-down when coming from Jammu and only he and his Brother made it to Pakistan. It was really something listening to him telling us how they ran and ran throughout the night while they hid themselves during the day till they stumbled upon a field somewhere and on hearing the Azan they mustered the courage to ask someone where they were and on being told that they were in Sialkot (actually some village near it but I've forgotten the name) they wept like crazy.
> 
> So far as I know we had family in Srinagar but most of them immigrated to other countries or came to Pakistan via those countries because they just were swept away by the abundance of love that the Indian State and their Security Forces had for Kashmiris.



Imagine the feeling and the love these people must have felt for this country. We truly are the undeserved.

My granddad's half siblings, among other relatives, were loaded onto a truck by the Indian forces on the promise that they were being safely transported over to Pakistan. Their bodies were found in the forest a few days later.



> I don't speak any Koshur nor does my Father or my Grandfather; I suppose because we like most Kashmiris in Punjab culturally and linguistically assimilated with the local population. Plus that kind of Ethno-Linguistic Nationalism is pretty much out of character for Kashmiris.



Amen to that, one thing the rest of Pakistan can learn from us, like they did our food. But I still wish I could speak at least a little of Koshur.



> But @waz *Bhai* - another Kashmiri on PDF - is fluent in Koshur !
> 
> Though he can't cook wazwan even if his life depended upon it !



lol! Man I don't blame him, our food takes serious effort!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010

HRK said:


> View attachment 149718
> 
> 
> *why not in open sea --------- Its in the open sea
> 
> civilian area ------------ its near Himalaya Naval Base
> 
> populated areas ------ Near to Mangrove Jungle & Open Area
> 
> The port ------ No its far from port, view attachment
> 
> View attachment 149739
> 
> *



sorry sir my bad, as long as there is no harm to anybody or anything, its good to go.

BTW will they be using live weapons, and the increased fighter jet activity is it because of this?


----------



## HRK

truthseeker2010 said:


> BTW will they be using live weapons, and the increased fighter jet activity is it because of this?



live Weapon = yes
Jet activity = I don't know
=================
SECURITE

111215 UTC NOV 2014

NAVAREA NINE (.) 306 (.) ARABIAN SEA (.) PAKISTAN (.) CHARTS PAK 33,
58 (INT 7019) BA 4071 AND 4705 (.)

2. MISSILE FIRING WILL BE CARRIED OUT BETWEEN *0600 TO 0900 *UTC ON
*13 AND 14 NOV 2014 *IN AREA BOUNDED BY FOLLOWING COORDINATES:

A.
(1) 25-10.63N 066-21.24E
(2) 25-02.31N 066-36.83E
(3) 24-16.71N 066-04.30E
(4) 24-25.03N 065-49.03E

B.
(1) 14-40.15N 059-26.80E
(2) 14-29.64N 059-46.29E
(3) 13-43.56N 059-16.77E
(4) 13-54.61N 058-56.74E

* ALTITUDE 436000 METRES*

3. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR AND NOT TO ENTER ASSIGNED
DANGER AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED DATES AND TIME (.)

4. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 141100 UTC NOV 2014.

5.CANCEL NAVAREA NINE WARNING 302 OF 2014

http://paknavy.gov.pk/securite/20141111SEC 306.txt

Distance from Somyami Missile Firing site to the coordinate is (just) *1500 KM* .....


----------



## xyxmt

kaykay said:


> Ye to wahi haal ho gaya ki *koi gulab jamun ko muh ke pass latka ke chhod de.* LOLs Anyway good luck with the tests!!



I dare you to say this sentence in urdu accent in Peshawar


----------



## HeadHunter

No that was one big curry fart from Calcutta


----------



## krash

acid rain said:


> All missile tests need to be notified same goes for war exercises - that's the drill....except the battlefield one's.



Babur's first test was conducted without any notification because it was "not a ballistic missile". Caught everyone by surprise.


----------



## acid rain

krash said:


> Babur's first test was conducted without any notification because it was "not a ballistic missile". Caught everyone by surprise.



Probably the media might have got surprised. No idea. But notifications are issued, but they are not specific in nature. Just like the notam here giving general details.


----------



## krash

acid rain said:


> Probably the media might have got surprised. No idea. But notifications are issued, but they are not specific in nature. Just like the notam here giving general details.



The Babur test was not notified, there was some big hullabaloo about it on the Indian side at the time. Indian Generals have quoted this incident quite a few times, I'll try to find one.


----------



## acid rain

krash said:


> The Babur test was not notified, there was some big hullabaloo about it on the Indian side at the time. Indian Generals have quoted this incident quite a few times, I'll try to find one.



Ok


----------



## Ammyy

krash said:


> The Babur test was not notified, there was some big hullabaloo about it on the Indian side at the time. Indian Generals have quoted this incident quite a few times, I'll try to find one.



  Both countries notify each other only about Ballistic missile test not about cruse missiles  

Dnt lie that much


----------



## Ammyy

AsianUnion said:


> Greetings from Siachen: Facebook



So pic in ice make it in Siachen?

Even you know the reality, IA in on Siachen not you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

acid rain said:


> Probably the media might have got surprised. No idea. But notifications are issued, but they are not specific in nature. Just like the notam here giving general details.


Well actually the notify deal signed between India and Pakistan covers only ballastic missile. At the time deal was signed, there were no operational cruise missile in both country neither planned officially so they didn't think about that( call it shortsightedness or whatever).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

Ammyy said:


> Both countries notify each other only about Ballistic missile test not about cruse missiles
> 
> Dnt lie that much



That is exactly what I said........what is wrong with you?


----------



## Ammyy

krash said:


> That is exactly what I said........what is wrong with you?



Babur is a cruse missile so why any Indian general make big hullabaloo??


----------



## krash

Ammyy said:


> Babur is a cruse missile so why any Indian general make big hullabaloo??



The hullabaloo was for the fact that India had no idea that Pakistan was developing a cruise missile let alone that it was ready for usage, which was seen as an intel failure. To be fair, no one knew about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

moral of the story
next time such thing happens dont waste your breath


----------



## rockstar08

i am starting to believe that our Strategic armed forces are incompetent , as compared to india .. ..not every time the issue is money , its the balls and will which our armed forces lack ... 
in short : we are nothing but " Mun ke Fire "


----------



## krash

rockstar08 said:


> i am starting to believe that our Strategic armed forces are incompetent , as compared to india .. ..not every time the issue is money , its the balls and will which our armed forces lack ...
> in short : we are nothing but " Mun ke Fire "



What? You have all of your enemy's territory comprehensively covered by your nukes, what more do you want? I'm sorry but childish dreams of fancy aren't very high on our Strategic armed forces' priority list, and thankfully so.


----------



## rockstar08

krash said:


> What? You have all of your enemy's territory comprehensively covered by your nukes, what more do you want? I'm sorry but childish dreams of fancy aren't very high on our Strategic armed forces' priority list, and thankfully so.



its not about having your enemy in range , you really think that Indian will stop testing missile test once they have pakistan and china covered ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

As I said earlier...... soon it will be only small arms fire!


----------



## Armstrong

Hyperion said:


> As I said earlier...... soon it will be only small arms fire!



Not much change for you then I guess ! 

Rumor has it that in your village the Television was considered the work of the devil and only came when they got an assurance from me that its alright to watch the TV ! 

If only my standing with the ladies of the aforementioned village could get you guys to celebrate Eid with the rest of Pakistan ! ( 

Pataaa nahin Khanaa Eid eik din pehleiii kiyun manaateiii hooon ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## krash

rockstar08 said:


> its not about having your enemy in range , you really think that Indian will stop testing missile test once they have pakistan and china covered ???



It is. Having your enemy covered is *THE* priority. Have we matched India in every military field out there? Are we at par with them? Have we a treasury overflowing with dollars? No? Then I'd rather spend carefully for my essential defence instead of watching the Indians advance unhindered from my Pakistani space station. Give SUPARCO the money required for whatever you fancy and then complain, if you can't then let them do what is absolutely necessary.

Please stop acting like a newly rich aunty who *must *buy everything her neighbour does.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

The Deterrent said:


> Some corrections there, Shaheen-IA & Shaheen-II don't have any fins on the RV, and use thrusters instead. While the theoretical capability of altering trajectory is there, it can't be put to practice because of lack of onboard fuel for correction system.There is only enough to put the RV on the correct trajectory, and the TCS is jettisoned soon after (while the RV is still in ascent).



It is reported that after Shaheen 1 initial tests (the missile is fitted with side thrusters as well as four delta wings on the re-entry vehicle, the further developments were equipped with PSAC. Now all the Shaheen series missiles have this and use side thrusters for better precision and evasive maneuvers. Whether they also have fins that deploy in terminal phase is not CONFIRMED as different sources claim different things. I have studied the images and do agree that there is nothing visible that can be attributed to fins that can be deployed in terminal phase. Side thrusters as mentioned earlier are confirmed however.



> Thats correct, similar approach is being followed, however because of lesser payload capability of Shaheen-II, it won't be possible to put MIRVs on it


Yup, the MIRV will most probable debut on Shaheen 3 but once done i wont be surprised if they also fit some Shaheen 1A systems with similar MIRVs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Deterrent

Arsalan said:


> Yup, the MIRV will most probable debut on Shaheen 3 but once done i wont be surprised if they also fit some Shaheen 1A systems with similar MIRVs


A whole different set of modifications need to be made to the Shaheen series (II/III) to make them deliver MIRVs, which is why the MIRVed BM would look like a new system. No, Shaheen-IA has neither the payload capacity nor the geometrical parameters to be able to carry a MIRV bus.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kurup

The Deterrent said:


> Some corrections there, Shaheen-IA & Shaheen-II don't have any fins on the RV, and use thrusters instead. While the theoretical capability of altering trajectory is there, it can't be put to practice because of lack of onboard fuel for correction system.There is only enough to put the RV on the correct trajectory, and the TCS is jettisoned soon after (while the RV is still in ascent)..



Thrusters you are talking about are these ones , right .






Aren't they part of RV ?? How can you eject them ??


----------



## rockstar08

krash said:


> It is. Having your enemy covered is *THE* priority. Have we matched India in every military field out there? Are we at par with them? Have we a treasury overflowing with dollars? No? Then I'd rather spend carefully for my essential defence instead of watching the Indians advance unhindered from my Pakistani space station. Give SUPARCO the money required for whatever you fancy and then complain, if you can't then let them do what is absolutely necessary.
> 
> Please stop acting like a newly rich aunty who *must *buy everything her neighbour does.



well as far as funds are concern , we dont have fund at the time we start our Nuclear program . so that is a lame excuse ... as far as putting your enemy in range is concern , Pakistan is covered india, i know that , but having a long rang missile system is not just for weapons , but for Satellite launch's .... and what about the rising threat of IAF , IA and IN ?? if today india attack Pakistan , we cant even defend ourselves for 2 days .. now lets face the reality and stop lying to ourselves ..
yeah we have some state of art weapons but , we can not just polish them and put forward to scare our enemy all the time ,Since when we see any of our Armed forces induct anytime big in their arsenal ?
on one side our armed forces keep telling us they have a continues threat from our eastern border , and we have a big defense budget ( as per our economy ) but on the other hand , we see no major buy or any leads in any field since decades ...
its a shame on our Armed forces ,and they should learn from their mistake from 71 ..


----------



## kurup

The Deterrent said:


> View attachment 149650



The area bound by WXYZ ...... Is it first stage impact or second stage impact ??


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

koi test ki news?


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

I think 4:45 pay shaid 2 missiles test huay hain. I am from karachi ( south)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

JOEY TRIBIANI said:


> I think 4:45 pay shaid 2 missiles test huay hain. I am from karachi ( south)


Then pray for success.


----------



## Secur

JOEY TRIBIANI said:


> I think 4:45 pay shaid 2 missiles test huay hain. I am from karachi ( south)



Why do you think so?


----------



## xyxmt

JOEY TRIBIANI said:


> I think 4:45 pay shaid 2 missiles test huay hain. I am from karachi ( south)



Probably some rockets launched by Lyari Gangs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

Secur said:


> Why do you think so?


smoke line aur kitni chizon se banti .. by the way ya bas mera andaza ha ..


----------



## Secur

JOEY TRIBIANI said:


> smoke line aur kitni chizon se banti .. by the way ya bas mera andaza ha ..



I can think of many. But lets leave it at that.


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

xyxmt said:


> Probably some rockets launched by Lyari Gangs


so u mean uzair baloch fire a rocket at gujrat.


----------



## Hyperion

Thrusters are part of the RV.... he didn't say they are ejected............. 



kurup said:


> Thrusters you are talking about are these ones , right .
> 
> View attachment 150208
> 
> 
> Aren't they part of RV ?? How can you eject them ??


----------



## Hyperion

Probably Altaf Bhai is in Karachi and he released gas! 



JOEY TRIBIANI said:


> I think 4:45 pay shaid 2 missiles test huay hain. I am from karachi ( south)


----------



## The Deterrent

kurup said:


> Aren't they part of RV ?? How can you eject them ??


Thrusters on Shaheen-II are a part of the terminal correction system, which is detached from the RV when the trajectory correction completes.
The ones on Agni-III seem to be a part of the RV.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Deterrent

kurup said:


> The area bound by WXYZ ...... Is it first stage impact or second stage impact ??


WXYZ was the second impact area mentioned in the securite (of 12/13 Nov), but in the latest one (of 13/14 Nov), the second impact area is 1234.
Second impact areas designate second stage and RV impacts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Hyperion said:


> Thrusters are part of the RV.... he didn't say they are ejected.............





> the TCS is jettisoned soon after (while the RV is still in ascent)..





> Thrusters on Shaheen-II are a part of the terminal correction system, which is detached from the RV when the trajectory correction completes.
> The ones on Agni-III seem to be a part of the RV.


----------



## The Deterrent

@kurup I was referring to thrusters on the TCS on Pakistani missiles only. There is also a pair of thrusters on the base of RVs for initiating spin motion for re-entry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal.

JOEY TRIBIANI said:


> smoke line aur kitni chizon se banti .. by the way ya bas mera andaza ha ..



What you saw were the contrails of a high flying aircraft.


----------



## truthseeker2010

HRK said:


> live Weapon = yes
> Jet activity = I don't know
> =================
> SECURITE
> 
> 111215 UTC NOV 2014
> 
> NAVAREA NINE (.) 306 (.) ARABIAN SEA (.) PAKISTAN (.) CHARTS PAK 33,
> 58 (INT 7019) BA 4071 AND 4705 (.)
> 
> 2. MISSILE FIRING WILL BE CARRIED OUT BETWEEN *0600 TO 0900 *UTC ON
> *13 AND 14 NOV 2014 *IN AREA BOUNDED BY FOLLOWING COORDINATES:
> 
> A.
> (1) 25-10.63N 066-21.24E
> (2) 25-02.31N 066-36.83E
> (3) 24-16.71N 066-04.30E
> (4) 24-25.03N 065-49.03E
> 
> B.
> (1) 14-40.15N 059-26.80E
> (2) 14-29.64N 059-46.29E
> (3) 13-43.56N 059-16.77E
> (4) 13-54.61N 058-56.74E
> 
> * ALTITUDE 436000 METRES*
> 
> 3. SHIPS AND CRAFT ARE TO KEEP WELL CLEAR AND NOT TO ENTER ASSIGNED
> DANGER AREA ON ABOVE SPECIFIED DATES AND TIME (.)
> 
> 4. CANCEL THIS MESSAGE ON 141100 UTC NOV 2014.
> 
> 5.CANCEL NAVAREA NINE WARNING 302 OF 2014
> 
> http://paknavy.gov.pk/securite/20141111SEC 306.txt
> 
> Distance from Somyami Missile Firing site to the coordinate is (just) *1500 KM* .....
> View attachment 149810



If it is fired from tilla, then range is increased to around 2600 km.


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

Bilal. said:


> What you saw were the contrails of a high flying aircraft.


may be


----------



## Zarvan

It is going to be soon 9 am and no tests yet Dam will that ever happen ?


----------



## Arsalan

Zarvan said:


> It is going to be soon 9 am and no tests yet Dam will that ever happen ?


it was YOU who made us believe that there will be one,, you source you said, remember!! Ab asay tu na kro yaar!


----------



## A.Rafay

Please lock this useless thread. There are no tests. We are broke. 
@WebMaster @chuckbamu


----------



## Zarvan

Arsalan said:


> it was YOU who made us believe that there will be one,, you source you said, remember!! Ab asay tu na kro yaar!


Yes something is delaying things don't know what but test will happen in few days may get a little delayed but tests are due


----------



## Arsalan

The Deterrent said:


> A whole different set of modifications need to be made to the Shaheen series (II/III) to make them deliver MIRVs, which is why the MIRVed BM would look like a new system. No, Shaheen-IA has neither the payload capacity nor the geometrical parameters to be able to carry a MIRV bus.


Actually no, this is a general misconception. Since mostly MIRV arm long range intercontinental ballistic missiles (mainly deployed by Russians, Americans and not Chinese and for obvious reasons they arm intercontinental missiles with MIRV) normally it is believed that only long range missiles can be fitted with MIRV. This is not the case. The Shaheen 1A have a payload capacity of 1000Kg, we no we are making smaller nuclear warheads (not to mention loads of conventional weapons options) and this is good enough to get this armed with a 2-3 multiple warhead re-entry vehicle. Whether it will be done or not is an other debate. Regarding Shaheen 2, the chances are high that once we get MIRV developed and tested we will see follow up tests of Shaheen 2 missiles carrying MIRV.


----------



## JonAsad




----------



## farhan_9909

The word "Shaheen III" should be filtered


----------



## The Deterrent

Arsalan said:


> Actually no, this is a general misconception. Since mostly MIRV arm long range intercontinental ballistic missiles (mainly deployed by Russians, Americans and not Chinese and for obvious reasons they arm intercontinental missiles with MIRV) normally it is believed that only long range missiles can be fitted with MIRV. This is not the case.


Of course range is not that much of a constraint, however there is minimum limit (somewhere between 2000-3000km) for MIRV capable missiles. Reason being, any lesser than that, the MIRV bus won't be able to disperse the RVs effectively to "independent" targets, because it is not gaining enough altitude.



Arsalan said:


> The Shaheen 1A have a payload capacity of 1000Kg, we no we are making smaller nuclear warheads (not to mention loads of conventional weapons options) and this is good enough to get this armed with a 2-3 multiple warhead re-entry vehicle. Whether it will be done or not is an other debate. Regarding Shaheen 2, the chances are high that once we get MIRV developed and tested we will see follow up tests of Shaheen 2 missiles carrying MIRV.



Shaheen-IA has too much less range/apogee for effectively deploying MIRVs, however, in theory, MRVs are possible. But then again, there is a minimum limit also on the warhead (rather RV) miniaturization. Because there is always the weight of RV structure, spin mechanisms, detonation mechanism, triggers, electronics etc. Even if that problem is solved, there isn't simply enough volume/area available on Shaheen-IA (1m diameter). Suppose that even this issue is resolved, the end product will be 3xRVs of around 1kt each, randomly detonating over a large target area. Now this is much much less effective than a single 20kt warhead.


----------



## hunter_hunted

38 Pages and still no tests. Yar koi dil rakhne k liya he kh do k test ho gae ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sathya

Testing missile or what ?

If it's delayed due to monsoon or some other reason. It should haVe been notified ?


----------



## Arsalan

The Deterrent said:


> Of course range is not that much of a constraint, however there is minimum limit (somewhere between 2000-3000km) for MIRV capable missiles. Reason being, any lesser than that, the MIRV bus won't be able to disperse the RVs effectively to "independent" targets, because it is not gaining enough altitude.
> 
> 
> 
> Shaheen-IA has too much less range/apogee for effectively deploying MIRVs, however, in theory, MRVs are possible. But then again, there is a minimum limit also on the warhead (rather RV) miniaturization. Because there is always the weight of RV structure, spin mechanisms, detonation mechanism, triggers, electronics etc. Even if that problem is solved, there isn't simply enough volume/area available on Shaheen-IA (1m diameter). Suppose that even this issue is resolved, the end product will be 3xRVs of around 1kt each, randomly detonating over a large target area. Now this is much much less effective than a single 20kt warhead.


As said earlier, theoretically it is possible but will PA find it practical enough is a separate debate. the possible advantages it will present compared to cheaper and already exiting alternatives that we have, that is for some other time.

Of all the problems you have identified, a agree with the flight trajectory/ apogee that need to be addressed with and reduced range will solve that. The weight is not an issue since there are 200 Kg warheads in existence with complete guidance mechanism (not saying they can be fitted as it is in MIRV but pointing out the miniaturization to this scale is being done same goes for volume. Again, after going through the details again, i also feel that Shaheen1A with MIRV might not be something PA will be overly excited about so that may not happen as you said. Shaheen 2 and later series missiles will be better option. We also have small range and tactical ballistic missile arsenal so fitting Shaheen 1A with MIRV, compromising on range might not be happening as you say.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## genmirajborgza786

any news its 13th nov , there was supposed to be a test according to notam


----------



## Arsalan

Taking about Shaheen 2 missiles, here is a thing that is a bit confusing. Both below pics are termed Shaheen 2 but one have fins on second stage and the other one do not have.









and the other one is this:




Now the thing is that this missile was first displayed at the 2000 National day parade but was test fired (publicly at least) only in 2004. During this time you can find a few pics of missile with fins on second stage but the missile that was test fired in 2004 do not have fins on second stage and later on static displays on IDEAS were also the same (without fins)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hunter_hunted

sathya said:


> Testing missile or what ?
> 
> If it's delayed due to monsoon or some other reason. It should haVe been notified ?



I hope they are testing missile not our patience

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

Will posters with inside sources give some updates?


----------



## Zarvan

@Horus Close this thread when any test will happen we would start a new one but until than close this thread for GOD sake


----------



## trident2010

Rocket wocket udao bhai ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Deterrent

Arsalan said:


> Taking about Shaheen 2 missiles, here is a thing that is a bit confusing. Both below pics are termed Shaheen 2 but one have fins on second stage and the other one do not have.
> 
> Now the thing is that this missile was first displayed at the 2000 National day parade but was test fired (publicly at least) only in 2004. During this time you can find a few pics of missile with fins on second stage but the missile that was test fired in 2004 do not have fins on second stage and later on static displays on IDEAS were also the same (without fins)


There were never any fins on the second stage in the actual system, the one paraded was just a dummy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

LoveIcon said:


> Will posters with inside sources give some updates?


@Zarvan is the one with inside source.


----------



## Selous

I don't know if this will help but I saw that some guys were saying that the missile will come close to Madagascar...I am in Mauritius at the moment and we are having some absolutely terrible weather...there is talk of cyclones and such. Mauritius is not very far from Madagascar so this might be the problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hallian_Khan

close this post


----------



## Arsalan

The Deterrent said:


> There were never any fins on the second stage in the actual system, the one paraded was just a dummy.


yes that is what i am saying.
Initial design included fins but one the production of first models started, even the first missile that was tested the fins were removed. maybe this was decided in some wind tunnel testing or computer simulations/ground testing. Deemed unnecessary these were removed from the concept and were never used on any example.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sree45

Missile udha ki nahi??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

rockstar08 said:


> well as far as funds are concern , we dont have fund at the time we start our Nuclear program . so that is a lame excuse ... as far as putting your enemy in range is concern , Pakistan is covered india, i know that , but having a long rang missile system is not just for weapons , but for Satellite launch's .... and what about the rising threat of IAF , IA and IN ?? if today india attack Pakistan , we cant even defend ourselves for 2 days .. now lets face the reality and stop lying to ourselves ..
> yeah we have some state of art weapons but , we can not just polish them and put forward to scare our enemy all the time ,Since when we see any of our Armed forces induct anytime big in their arsenal ?
> on one side our armed forces keep telling us they have a continues threat from our eastern border , and we have a big defense budget ( as per our economy ) but on the other hand , we see no major buy or any leads in any field since decades ...
> its a shame on our Armed forces ,and they should learn from their mistake from 71 ..



Your asking us to waste money on non-essential projects because the disparity between Pakistan and India is too much, instead of spending those very resources to reduce the said disparity. It's like suggesting that since you cannot provide 3 meals a day for your family on your income, you should go spend the money with which you can provide them with 2 meals a day instead on tickets to a carnival.

Furthermore your comparing an absolutely essential project (Nukes) with one of absolute fancy (SLV); since you worked your behind off trying to provide your family with shelter you should now work your behind off in trying to buy them a 50 inch TV instead of buying them food with that money.



> Since when we see any of our Armed forces induct anytime big in their arsenal ?
> on one side our armed forces keep telling us they have a continues threat from our eastern border , and we have a big defense budget ( as per our economy ) but on the other hand , we see no major buy or any leads in any field since decades ...



Some of the major steps taken within the last 10 years:

1) JF-17
2) F-16s (Blk 52+, MLU, Used birds)
3) Shaheen IA
4) Shaheen II
5) Al-Khalid I
6) Saab 2000 Erieye
7) ZDK-03 K. Eagle
8) Air to air refuelling capability (IL-78MP)
9) BVR capibility (AIM-120 AMRAAM & SD-10)
10) Babur
11) Ra'ad
12) A-100 MLRS
13) Shahpur
14) Burraq
15) F-22P
16) Tactical Nukes/Miniature warheads (Nasr)


I could go on, and there's a list of items on their way too. All this with a war going on.

So I'm sorry if an SLV is not #1 on our priority list.


----------



## rockstar08

krash said:


> Your argument is one of the most absurd I've ever heard. Your asking us to waste money on non-essential projects because the disparity between Pakistan and India is too much, instead of spending those very resources to reduce the said disparity. It's like suggesting that since you cannot provide 3 meals a day for your family on your income, you should go spend the money with which you can provide them with 2 meals a day instead on tickets to a carnival.
> 
> Furthermore your comparing an absolutely essential project (Nukes) with one of absolute fancy (SLV); since you worked your behind off trying to provide your family with shelter you should now work your behind off in trying to buy them a 50 inch TV instead of buying them food with that money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the major steps taken within the last 10 years:
> 
> 1) JF-17
> 2) F-16s (Blk 52+, MLU, Used birds)
> 3) Shaheen IA
> 4) Shaheen II
> 5) Al-Khalid I
> 6) Saab 2000 Erieye
> 7) ZDK-03 K. Eagle
> 8) Air to air refuelling capability (IL-78MP)
> 9) BVR capibility (AIM-120 AMRAAM & SD-10)
> 10) Babur
> 11) Ra'ad
> 12) A-100 MLRS
> 13) Shahpur
> 14) Burraq
> 15) F-22P
> 16) Tactical Nukes/Miniature warheads (Nasr)
> 
> 
> I could go on, and there's a list of items on their way too. All this with a war going on.
> 
> So I'm sorry if an SLV is not #1 on our priority list.



do you even realize that most of these things you mentioned are old and outdated technologies ??
only few are state of art weapons, and i am sorry sir , the weapon purchase are always done by keeping your enemy fire power in mind . and if you now compare any of that from our enemy firepower you will see everything is miniature ..
shaheeen and CM are decade older platforms , and since last we see any innovation in that ?

lets examine the weapons you mentioned above ..
J-17 one of my favorite project , but how many JF's we have right now ???????????? only 50 , its been and how long we been working on this project ?? probably before 2000 ..
2. F-16 , without any doubt a wonderful Achievement , still lack of numbers ..
3. Shaheen IA , nothing new same old platform
4. shaheen II same old ... test again and again , nothing new
5. AL-khalid , Upgrades , and fate of AL-khalid 2 in no hidden , working since late 2000's
6. Saab and Eagle eye systems are big boost , no doubt but they are not very effective if you dont have a proper Air force to counter the threat .
7. Air refueling capability Seriously ???
8. Babur Raad both are extrememly potent weapons , but still lack of R&D , and its more than a decade of these projects ..
( still appreciated )
9. BVR capability , nothing extra ordinary ...
10. MLRS bought from China , what is rocket science in that ??
11 . shapur what is that ??
12 . burraq , good to make own surveillance , but again no achievement since decades ... to make him a able to strike .
13. f-22 good, but again out dated technology , a less than 3000 tonn frigate to counter your enemy ??
14. tactical nukes , almost useless weapons ...


now tell me something ,
do we have a potent Fighter besides F-16s which can compete with IAF Su30 ?
do we have a Long or Med range Sam System to protect our Air space ?
do we have a potent navy to Counter IN ?
do we have destroyers ? 
do we have potent submarine that can fire CM ? 
do we have 3rd generation Tanks ?
do we see a any innovations in Raad and babur ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Men in Green

just saw news pakistan tested Shaheen 2


----------



## ssethii

Pakistan successfully test fires Shaheen-II Ballistic Missile.


----------



## HRK

S-II successfully tested at 1500KM range


----------



## HRK




----------



## rockstar08

HRK said:


> View attachment 150801
> View attachment 150802



shaheen ki range bardh rahi hai yaa kam ho rahi hai din ba din ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JonAsad

HRK said:


> View attachment 150801
> View attachment 150802


wtf just 15000 km?-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

JonAsad said:


> wtf just 15000 km?-



you add an extra zero man ....  
its 1500 not 15000

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUz

Kya yar..itni excitement and end result ye?!

Lanat!

@The Deterrent What is this yar? Anything new? Any new upgradations in this system? Any new missile test coming?

What a led down yar!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

AUz said:


> Kya yar..itni excitement and end result ye?!
> 
> Lanat!
> 
> @The Deterrent What is this yar? Anything new? Any new upgradations in this system? Any new missile test coming?
> 
> What a led down yar!!



nothing new , same old system ... getting rusty so decide to test again , and make the peoples fool that their tax money is using effectively , my foot ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUz

rockstar08 said:


> nothing new , same old system ... getting rusty so decide to test again , and make the peoples fool that their tax money is using effectively , my foot ...



@Hyperion


----------



## rockstar08

AUz said:


> @Hyperion



?


----------



## Devil Soul

*Pakistan successfully test fires Hatf-VI missile*
By Web Desk
Published: November 13, 2014

*Pakistan on Thursday conducted a successful training launch of intermediate range Shaheen-II (Hatf-VI) ballistic missile, according to the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR).*

“The successful launch was the culminating point of the field training exercise of Army Strategic Forces Command which was aimed at ensuring operational readiness of a strategic missile group, besides re-validating different design and technical parameters of the weapon system,” the ISPR statement said.
*
Shaheen-II missiles are capable of carrying nuclear and conventional warheads to a range of 1,500 kilometres.*

Director General Strategic Plans Division Lieutenant General Zubair Mahmood Hayat, Commander Army Strategic Forces Command Lieutenant General Obaidullah Khan, Chairman NESCOM Muhammad Irfan Burney, senior officers from the strategic forces, scientists and engineers of strategic organizations were present at the launch today.

Lt-Gen Hayat, congratulated the team on achieving a milestone towards consolidation of full spectrum credible minimum deterrence.

“He appreciated the operational preparedness and readiness of Army Strategic Forces Command, which made the successful launch of Shaheen-II Weapon System possible,” the statement read.

“He showed his full confidence in the existing robust strategic command and control system,” it added.

Lt-Gen Hayat reiterated that Pakistan has no aggressive designs against any one and the forces’ capability to safeguard the country against any aggression.

President Mamnoon Hussain and Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif congratulated the scientists and engineers on the successful test launch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Deterrent

AUz said:


> Kya yar..itni excitement and end result ye?!
> 
> Lanat!
> 
> @The Deterrent What is this yar? Anything new? Any new upgradations in this system? Any new missile test coming?
> 
> What a led down yar!!


It was a training launch, as already predicted. Get over it.
The postponed test (scheduled for 6/7 Nov) hasn't taken place yet. 
Pakistan to test fire a medium range missile? | Page 25

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hunter_hunted

Oh **** you I spent all this time reading 40 Page and this is what they gave us..... 1500KM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Max

Nescom walon ko us 1500kms range wale shaheen II per bitha kr fire karna chahiye tha.. Our Shaheen II hv range of 2500kms. Not 1500.


----------



## Burhan Wani

what is this same old version.


----------



## rockstar08

dil ke Armaan liyari naddi mai beh gaye

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Burhan Wani

rockstar08 said:


> dil ke Armaan liyari naddi mai beh gaye


Exactly. May be it was shaheen 3 test and government didn't want to declare it. ?


----------



## Donatello

Test hogaya? Abb bhago yahan se sarey.
Farigh awam


----------



## Hallian_Khan

khoda pahar nikla chuha wo b 500km kam range k sath

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

So that is that:



> *Pakistan successfully tests Shaheen-II*
> RAWALPINDI: Pakistan conducted successful* training launch* of intermediate range Shaheen-II (Hatf-VI) ballistic missile on Thursday. The missile is capable of carrying nuclear and conventional warheads to a range of 1500 KM.
> 
> An ISPR press release said the successful launch was the culminating point of the* Field Training Exercise of Army Strategic Forces Command *which was aimed at ensuring operational readiness of a Strategic Missile Group, besides re-validating different design and technical parameters of the weapon system.
> Thursday’s launch was witnessed by Director General Strategic Plans Division, Lieutenant General Zubair Mahmood Hayat, Commander Army Strategic Forces Command, Lieutenant General Obaid Ullah Khan, Chairman NESCOM, Mr Muhammad Irfan Burney, senior officers from the strategic forces, scientists and engineers of strategic organizations.
> 
> Addressing the participant troops and scientists at the launch area, Director General Strategic Plans Division, Lieutenant General Zubair Mahmood Hayat, congratulated them on achieving yet another milestone towards consolidation of full spectrum credible minimum deterrence. He appreciated the operational preparedness and readiness of Army Strategic Forces Command, which made the successful launch of Shaheen-II Weapon System possible.
> 
> Lieutenant General Zubair Mahmood Hayat showed his full confidence in the existing robust Strategic Command and Control System. He further reiterated that Pakistan is a peace loving nation having no aggressive designs against any one. Pakistan’s Strategic Forces are fully capable of safeguarding security of the motherland against any aggression.
> 
> The successful test launch and achievement of this range milestone has also been warmly appreciated by the President and Prime Minister of Pakistan who congratulated the scientists and engineers on their outstanding achievement.



What is to be noted is that it was a TRAINING LAUNCH, confirming active duty status of Shaheen II. the test was conduct in field training exercises so we may see some more tests in coming days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

Ye Shaheen II hamesha hamare armaano par paani pehr deta hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farhan_9909

Now india will test another missile in response to Pakistani Shaheen launch with a greater range to show superiority,kaise farigh kism k log hai ye indian bhi


----------



## HRK

HAZRAAT ARMY CHEIF IS VISITING USA FROM THE 16TH OF THIS MONTH so do you guys seriously expect any 'big new' before and after his visit .... but don't know why I am expecting at least one more navarea warning with in this month.


----------



## kurup

farhan_9909 said:


> Now india will test another missile in response to Pakistani Shaheen launch with a greater range to show superiority,*kaise farigh kism k log hai ye indian bhi*



We have already scheduled multiple tests of our BM even before any announcement of Pakistani tests .

So you can apply the bold part to yourself .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## graphican

Few questions to informed members

Is that unusual that missile was launched towards a sea born target? 
Was that a stationary target or moving one?
Is that a step towards land-to-sea attack missile?
What is reason of clearing 3500KM if missile range was 1500KM?
Is that any "A" version?


----------



## kurup

graphican said:


> Few questions to informed members
> 
> Is that unusual that missile was launched towards a sea born target?
> Was that a stationary target or moving one?
> Is that a step towards land-to-sea attack missile?
> What is reason of clearing 3500KM if missile range was 1500KM?
> Is that any "A" version?



Although not aimed at me ,

1. No

2. There was no actual target ...... just target co-ordinates .

3. No

4. Two different NOTAMS ....... first one for 3500km is just postponed

5. No

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Deterrent

graphican said:


> Few questions to informed members
> 
> Is that unusual that missile was launched towards a sea born target?


Absolutely not, its being done since the introduction of the Shaheen series.


graphican said:


> Was that a stationary target or moving one?


There is no "target", only a stationary impact point.


graphican said:


> Is that a step towards land-to-sea attack missile?


Absolutely not, it is a misconception. The test was carried out over water because of safety precautions and larger range.


graphican said:


> What is reason of clearing 3500KM if missile range was 1500KM?


Nobody cleared 3500km. Where did you get that from?


graphican said:


> Is that any "A" version?


Nope, its the initial production version of Shaheen-II, not an upgrade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

The Deterrent said:


> Absolutely not, its being done since the introduction of the Shaheen series.
> 
> There is no "target", only a stationary impact point.
> 
> Absolutely not, it is a misconception. The test was carried out over water because of safety precautions and larger range.
> 
> Nobody cleared 3500km. Where did you get that from?
> 
> Nope, its the initial production version of Shaheen-II, not an upgrade.


sir. May be it was shaheen 3 test and government didn't want to declare it. ?


----------



## HRK

graphican said:


> Few questions to informed members
> 
> Is that unusual that missile was launched towards a sea born target?
> Was that a stationary target or moving one?
> Is that a step towards land-to-sea attack missile?
> What is reason of clearing 3500KM if missile range was 1500KM?
> Is that any "A" version?




Is that unusual that missile was launched towards a sea born target? => No, Shaheen series missiles are always test fired at sea, other countries also fir missiles at sea take India as an example

Was that a stationary target or moving one? => Coordinates of Stationary target is used to determine the successful test launch

Is that a step towards land-to-sea attack missile? => It was a 'Training Launch', so no this is nothing like land to sea attack missile.

What is reason of clearing 3500KM if missile range was 1500KM? => as per navarea warning related to this test target point was set at 1500 KM distance .... 3500 KM area was notified earlier for the test of different system which apparently got cancelled

Is that any "A" version? => Again a simple 'TRAINING LAUNCH' so no A or B

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Deterrent

engineer saad said:


> sir. May be it was shaheen 3 test and government didn't want to declare it. ?


_Dil Behlanay ko Ghalib, Khayaal Acha Hai_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kaykay

farhan_9909 said:


> Now india will test another missile in response to Pakistani Shaheen launch with a greater range to show superiority,kaise farigh kism k log hai ye indian bhi


Seriously? India has already planned 2-3 tests in next 2 months including canister launch Agni-5 and Agni-4. 
PS: Our tests have nothing to do with Pakistan's as in last 15 months, we have done 7 missile tests of 7 different ballastic missiles.


----------



## Zarvan

The Deterrent said:


> It was a training launch, as already predicted. Get over it.
> The postponed test (scheduled for 6/7 Nov) hasn't taken place yet.
> Pakistan to test fire a medium range missile? | Page 25


So you are telling us that this is not that test which we were initially talking about ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Deterrent

Zarvan said:


> So you are telling us that this is not that test which we were initially talking about ?


Of course! That one never happened on 6/7 November. Both the later securites were of missiles with altitude corridors of 436km, not 692km.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Our scientists thought that if they prayed hard enough, it could reach 3500km 



graphican said:


> Few questions to informed members
> 
> What is reason of clearing 3500KM if missile range was 1500KM?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyperion

Tumhain koi bhee engineering kee degree denay wala nahin hai...... other than, "Talib Institute of Technology"! 



engineer saad said:


> sir. May be it was shaheen 3 test and government didn't want to declare it. ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Burhan Wani

Hyperion said:


> Tumhain koi bhee engineering kee degree denay wala nahin hai...... other than, "Talib Institute of Technology"!


Sir i am graduated year a go from leading university of pakistan.BTW my FYP was miniaturize Inertial navigation system for Missile application supervised by ex PIEAS researcher .You can check my research papers dear.


----------



## trident2010

Congrats pak !!


----------



## A.Rafay

Another joke!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Patriot

engineer saad said:


> Sir i am graduated year a go from leading university of pakistan.BTW my FYP was miniaturize Inertial navigation system for Missile application supervised by ex PIEAS researcher .You can check my research papers dear.



They teach missile application in civilian engineering colleges?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

rockstar08 said:


> you add an extra zero man ....
> its 1500 not 15000


I was being sarcastic -
You as a Pakistani has shamed me with such useless missile launch-


----------



## rockstar08

JonAsad said:


> I was being sarcastic -
> You as a Pakistani has shamed me with such useless missile launch-



oh my mistake than ...
well this is becoming very common in our Armed forces to make our nation fools  
after all no one can question army for the budget

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JonAsad

rockstar08 said:


> oh my mistake than ...
> well this is becoming very common in our Armed forces to make our nation fools
> after all no one can question army for the budget


Thats why i Don't like you Pakistanis- you guys are being brainwashed by Army's imaginary accomplishments since 65--

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

JonAsad said:


> Thats why i Don't like you Pakistanis- you guys are being brainwashed by imaginary Army accomplishments since 65--



well i thought you are a pakistani too , or you are ashamed to call yourself Pakistani ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

rockstar08 said:


> well i thought you are a pakistani too , or you are ashamed to call yourself Pakistani ?


I was being sarcastic you ****- 
Jeez Pakistani these days fall for everything -


----------



## rockstar08

JonAsad said:


> I was being sarcastic you ****-
> Jeez Pakistani these days fall for everything -



today i had Statics Exam , what more you expect from me ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

rockstar08 said:


> today i had Statics Exam , what more you expect from me ??


Pakistanis have Statics exams?- i thought you all go to madrassas?-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstar08

JonAsad said:


> Pakistanis have Statics exams?- i thought you all go to madrassas?-



hahaha well last time i checked it was a University

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

rockstar08 said:


> hahaha well last time i checked it was a University


Thank you for being a good sport- thats why i love being a Pakistani and a proud one too-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

Indian Patriot said:


> They teach missile application in civilian engineering colleges?


It's engineering university btw we work together for defence and commercial applications. This project was proposed on volunteerily basis personally by myself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

engineer saad said:


> It's engineering university btw we work together for defence and commercial applications. This project was proposed on volunteerily basis personally by myself.


As mentioned these shaheen and ghouris are guided by GPS and inertial navigation system. Some integral part of inertial navigation system and simulation work made my own hands.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hallian_Khan

guys summary of this test is that our strategic team was getting bore so they jst tested old shaheen with lesser range thats all

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mr.robot

My university mate who got employed in some Defence institution was once being sarcastic. He said that even if a missile misses, we say that target was where it actually hit.


----------



## A.Rafay

JonAsad said:


> Pakistanis have Statics exams?- i thought you all go to madrassas?-


By Madrasas you mean schools in Arabic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

A.Rafay said:


> By Madrasas you mean schools in Arabic.


Stop being an imbecile you good for nothing Pakistani- by madrassa i meant the terror factories you have in every nukker-


----------



## A.Rafay

JonAsad said:


> Stop being an imbecile you good for nothing Pakistani- by madrassa i meant the terror factories you have in every nukker-


We are sick of these terror factories ourselves but we can't do anything about it.


----------



## xyxmt

JonAsad said:


> Stop being an imbecile you good for nothing Pakistani- by madrassa i meant the terror factories you have in every nukker-



dont get me started when it comes to SA I have so much material


----------

